# هل كتابكم معاشر النصارى وحي



## الملثم (13 سبتمبر 2006)

سؤال ؟

هل كتبكم يا معاشر النصارى وحي من الله وانها كتبت بالهام من الوحي 
ام انه يوجد بعض الفقرات ليس بوحي

ثم ان كان وحيا او الهاما فهل الوحي يخطيء او يتناقض او يشك في خبر ما


----------



## Michael (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*

 2تي 3:16  كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر*


----------



## الباحث (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين*

*تحيه طيبه للزملاء الأعزاء مسلمين ومسيحيين *​ 
*أخى فى الله الملثم  : الموضوع رائع والكلام فيه كثير جدا , أعانك الله .*


إسمح لى يا أخى أن أضع أمثله قليله جدااا  من نصوص الكتاب المقدس , والتى أندهش كيف تصنف على أنها كلام الله  , وأرجو  من الزملاء الأفاضل المسيحيين أن يتفضلوا بشرح هذه النصوص ويوضحوا الأمر , فنحن هنا لنفهم وليس للجدال أو التهكم أو السخريه , فلو لم يتم الإتفاق , فعلى الأقل يبقى الإحترام  :

إليكم النصوص :

*إن كنت قد احسنت التأليف فهذا ما كنت أبغي *
*وأظن أنا ايضا"*
*ورأيت أنا ايضا" أن اكتب.
**سلام من اليهود في فلسطين لليهود في مصر !!*
*سلامي إلى أكيلا و...و
**الرداء الذي نسيته ارسلوه لي*
*الامثلة كثيرة جدا" .جدا" *


Mt:21:2: قائلا لهما.اذهبا الى القرية التي امامكما فللوقت تجدان اتانا مربوطة وجحشا معها فحلاهما وأتياني بهما. (SVD)

فانظر كيف أمرهما أن يسرقا الجحش دون أن يعودا لصاحب الجحش إلا إذا أمسك بهما عند الفعل فأتبع قوله هذا بالقول الآتي :

Mt:21:3: وان قال لكما احد شيئا فقولا الرب محتاج اليهما.فللوقت يرسلهما. (SVD)

فاتضح أن الأمر هو أمر بالسرقة وإن ضبطكم صاحب الجحش فقولا (( الرب محتاج إليه )) !!!!!

حتى أنه ذكر لون الرداء الذي كان يرتديه يسوع ووصفوه باللون القرمزي وأمور أخرى !!!!!! ؟؟؟



بالطبع لا ولا يمكن أن يكون الله قد صرح وفصل في أمور بهذا الشكل الذى لانرى فيه أيه فائده ولا تهم البشر في شيئ ويترك أخطر أمور العقيدة كألوهية المسيح أو الصلب والفداء أو الخطيئة المتوارثة أو غيره فقد أورد في الكتاب أمور غريبة عجيبة كشريعة البرص وشريعة الغيرة وأن يسوع أرسل تلاميذه ليسرقوا جحش ؟؟؟!!!


أعزائنا المسيحيين نرجو الشرح فلدينا نصوص أكثر من ذلك بكثير .

نريد أن نفهم , ولكم جزيل الشكر .


تحياتى


----------



## الباحث (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على خاتم النبيين والمرسلين*

*تحيه طيبه للزملاء الأعزاء مسلمين ومسيحيين *​ 
*أخى فى الله الملثم  : الموضوع رائع والكلام فيه كثير جدا , أعانك الله .*


إسمح لى يا أخى أن أضع أمثله قليله جدااا  من نصوص الكتاب المقدس , والتى أندهش كيف تصنف على أنها كلام الله  , وأرجو  من الزملاء الأفاضل المسيحيين أن يتفضلوا بشرح هذه النصوص ويوضحوا الأمر , فنحن هنا لنفهم وليس للجدال أو التهكم أو السخريه , فلو لم يتم الإتفاق , فعلى الأقل يبقى الإحترام  :

إليكم النصوص :

*إن كنت قد احسنت التأليف فهذا ما كنت أبغي *
*وأظن أنا ايضا"*
*ورأيت أنا ايضا" أن اكتب.
**سلام من اليهود في فلسطين لليهود في مصر !!*
*سلامي إلى أكيلا و...و
**الرداء الذي نسيته ارسلوه لي*
*الامثلة كثيرة جدا" .جدا" *


Mt:21:2: قائلا لهما.اذهبا الى القرية التي امامكما فللوقت تجدان اتانا مربوطة وجحشا معها فحلاهما وأتياني بهما. (SVD)

فانظر كيف أمرهما أن يسرقا الجحش دون أن يعودا لصاحب الجحش إلا إذا أمسك بهما عند الفعل فأتبع قوله هذا بالقول الآتي :

Mt:21:3: وان قال لكما احد شيئا فقولا الرب محتاج اليهما.فللوقت يرسلهما. (SVD)

فاتضح أن الأمر هو أمر بالسرقة وإن ضبطكم صاحب الجحش فقولا (( الرب محتاج إليه )) !!!!!

حتى أنه ذكر لون الرداء الذي كان يرتديه يسوع ووصفوه باللون القرمزي وأمور أخرى !!!!!! ؟؟؟



بالطبع لا ولا يمكن أن يكون الله قد صرح وفصل في أمور بهذا الشكل الذى لانرى فيه أيه فائده ولا تهم البشر في شيئ ويترك أخطر أمور العقيدة كألوهية المسيح أو الصلب والفداء أو الخطيئة المتوارثة أو غيره فقد أورد في الكتاب أمور غريبة عجيبة كشريعة البرص وشريعة الغيرة وأن يسوع أرسل تلاميذه ليسرقوا جحش ؟؟؟!!!


أعزائنا المسيحيين نرجو الشرح فلدينا نصوص أكثر من ذلك بكثير .

نريد أن نفهم , ولكم جزيل الشكر .


تحياتى


----------



## Michael (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا نهار اسود

هو لسة فى ناس بيسالوا عن النقطة دى 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

طيب طيب 

بكرة هنزلكم صورة بها شرح لموضوع التأليف هذا واخزنها لدى لكثرة سؤالكم عنها التى تظنونها شوكة فى الكتاب المقدس الخالى من التحريف بعكس القران المحرف


ولو عاوزين الحق 

ابحثوا عنها فى التفاسير المتعددة لدينا

فكما نفعل نحن افعلوا انتم*


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*فان كنت قد احسنت التاليف و اصبت الغرض فذلك ما كنت اتمنى و ان كان قد لحقني الوهن و التقصير فاني قد بذلت وسعي *
*                                                                (2مكابين 15 : 39)*
*هل يمكن ان يكون هذا كلام من الله او وحى من الله حقا بينما يصرح الكاتب انه مؤلف الكتاب؟*
*ج:التاليف فى معناه هو الكتابه او فن الخطابه او اسلوب توصيل الرساله الى الطرف الاخر والوحى فى المسيحيه هو الكتابه بارشاد الروح القدس .. بمعنى ان الوحى الخارج من فكر الله وصل الى كاتب السفر لكى يوصله الى البشر بما فيها من تنبواء او رساله معينه او وصيه معينه ويتاثر السفر او الكتاب بثقافة الكاتب فى ابلاغ الرساله .. وايضا الشخص الذى سيقراء الرساله ...بمعنى ان الاناجيل الاربعه مع كونها تحكى قصه ميلاد وحياة ومعجزات وصلب وقيامة السيد المسيح ... الا انها اختلفت فى مضمونها بين كل انجيل لان كل منهم يبلغ / يخاطب فئه معينه من الناس .. ورسالات بولس تحمل داخلها تعبيرات كانت تستخدم فى الفلسفه انذاك ... لذلك يقول الكتاب ان الكتاب كله موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم .... لانه لم تات نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس ..*
*لتاكد من الكلمة ارجع الى :
قال ابن حِجْر: ظاهر هذا أنهم كانوا يؤلفون آيات السور باجتهادهم، ولما رأوا أن هذا يحط بمقام القرآن استشهدوا بأحاديث
(الإتقان في علوم القران للسيوطي باب الجمع).*
*كلمة ( التأليف ) في اللغة ليس معناها فقط قاصرا على ما توهمته 

فالقرآن يقول : ( ألف ) بين قلوبكم ، وايضا ( المؤلفة قلوبهم ) 
(وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَاناً وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ) (آل عمران:103) 
(وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لَوْ أَنْفَقْتَ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ) (لأنفال:63) 
(إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ) (التوبة:60) 
( من سفر المكابيين الثاني الاصحاح الخامس عشر ) 
و كان الجميع يباركون الى السماء الرب الحاضر لنصرتهم قائلين تبارك الذي حفظ موضعه من كل دنس و ربط راس نكانور على القلعة ليكون دليلا بينا جليا على نصرة الله ثم رسم الجميع بتوقيع عام ان لا يترك ذلك اليوم بدون احتفال بل يكون عيدا وهو اليوم الثالث عشر من الشهر الثاني عشر الذي يقال له اذار بلسان ارام قبل يوم مردكاي بيوم واحد هذا ما تم من امر نكانور ومنذ تلك الايام عادت المدينة في حوزة العبرانيين وههنا انا ايضا اجعل ختام الكلام فان كنت قد احسنت التاليف واصبت الغرض فذلك ما كنت اتمنى وان كان قد لحقني الوهن والتقصير فاني قد بذلت وسعي 
*
*كلمة ( فان كنت قد أحسنت التاليف ) 
من الممكن ان يكون المقصود هنا كلامه عن ( تاليف القلوب والجموع ) في احتفال حضره الجميع !!!!
فالتأليف هنا ليس الكتاب بل ( القلوب المجتمعة ) 
ومن الممكن ان يكون ( تاليف ) بمعنى ( جمع الاحداث معا في كتاب واحد ) 
او الاعتياد على الشيء ...
مثل قول القرآن  الف الشيء = اعتاد عليه ) 
(وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئاً وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ) (البقرة:170) 
(إِنَّهُمْ أَلْفَوْا آبَاءَهُمْ ضَالِّينَ) (الصافات:69) 
**********
ورد في قاموس الغني باب التأليف :
تَأْلِيفٌ - ج: تَآلِيفُ. [أ ل ف]. (مص. أَلَّفَ). 1."هَذَا الكِتَابُ مِنْ تَأْلِيفِهِ" : مَنْ وَضْعِهِ، أَيْ هُوَ الَّذِي كَتَبَهُ، أَيْ أَلَّفَهُ. 2."يَتَطَلَّبُ تَأْلِيفُ كِتَابٍ مَعْرِفَةً تَامَّةً بِمَادَّتِهِ" : تَجْمِيعُ مَعْلُومَاتِهِ أَوْ تَحْلِيلُهَا أَوْ نَقْدُهَا فِي عِلْمٍ مِنَ العُلُومِ. 
المعجم الغنى
*****************
جاء في قاموس نجعة الزائد باب التأليف :
التَّأْلِيفِ 
تَقُولُ : هَذَا كِتَاب نَفِيس ، جَلِيل ، جَامِع ، غَزِير الْمَادَّةِ ، جَزِيل الْمَبَاحِث ، جَمّالْفَوَائِد ، سَدِيدالْمَنْهَج ، حَسَن الْمَنْحَى ، مُطَّرِدالتَّنْسِيق ، قَرِيب الْمَنَالِ ، دَانِي الْقُطُوف، سَهْل الشَّرِيعَةِ، سَهْل الأُسْلُوبِ، عَذْب الْمَوْرِدِ ، نَاصِع الْبَيَانِ ، وَاضِح التَّعْبِيرِ ، مُشْرِق الدَّلالَةِ ، مُتَسَنِّيالتَّحْصِيل ، تُدْرِكُ فَوَائِدَهُ عَلَى غَيْرِ مَئُونَة، وَلا كَدّ ذِهْن ، وَلا جَهْد فِكْر ، وَلا إِعْنَات رَوِيَّة، وَلا إِرْهَاقَخَاطِر . 

وَقَدْ تَصَفَّحْت مُؤَلَّف كَذَافَإِذَا هُوَ كِتَابٌ أَنِيقٌ، فَصِيح الْخُطْبَةِ، حَسَن الدِّيبَاجَةِ، مُحْكَم الْوَضْعِ ، مُتَنَاسِق التَّبْوِيبِ ، مُطَّرِد الْفُصُول ، وَقَدْ طُوِي عَلَى كَذَا بَابًا ، وَكُسِرعَلَى كَذَا بَابًا ، وَتُرْجِمبِاسْمِ كَذَا ، وَأُلِّف بِرَسْم فُلان . 

وَهُوَ كِتَابٌ فَرِيدٌ فِي فَنِّهِ ، مَبْسُوط الْعِبَارَة ، مُسْهَبالشَّرْح ، مُشْبَعالْفُصُول ، مُسْتَوْعِبلأَطْرَافِ الْفَنِّ ، جَامِع لِشَتِيتالْفَوَائِد ، وَمَنْثُور الْمَسَائِل ، وَمُتَشَعِّب الأَغْرَاضِ ، قَدْ اِسْتَوْعَبَ أُصُولَ هَذَا الْعِلْمِ ، وَأَحَاطَ بِفُرُوعِهِ ، وَاسْتَقْصَى غَرَائِب مَسَائِلِهِ ، وَشَوَاذّهَا ، وَنَوَادِرهَا ، وَلَمْ يَدَعْ آبِدَةإِلا قَيَّدهَا ، وَلا شَارِدَة إِلا رَدَّهَا إِلَيْهِ . 
*
*وَهُوَ الْغَايَةُالَّتِي لَيْسَ وَرَاءهَا مَذْهَب لِطَالِب ، وَلا مُرَاغلِمُسْتَفِيد ، وَلا مُرَادلِبَاحِث ، وَلا مَضْرِبلِرَائِد ، لَمْ يُصَنَّفْ فِي بَابِهِ أَجْمَع مِنْهُ ، وَلا أَرْصَفتَعْبِيرًا ، وَلا أَمْتَن سَرْدًا، وَقَدْ نُزِّه عَنْ التَّعْقِيد ِ ، وَالإِشْكَال ، وَالإِبْهَام ، وَالتَّعْمِيَةِ، وَاللَّبْس ، وَالْخَلَل ، وَاللَّغْو، وَالْحَشْو، وَالرَّكَاكَة ، وَالتَّعَسُّف، وَالْحَزَازَة، وَحُصِّن مِنْ نَظَرِ النَّاقِدِ ، وَالْمُعْتَرِض ، وَالْمُخَطِّئ ، وَالْمُسَوِّئ، وَالْمُتَعَقِّب، وَالْمُسْتَدْرِك، وَارْتَفَعَ عَنْ مَقَامِ الْمُتَحَدِّي، وَالْمُعَارِض، وَإِنَّمَا قُصَارَىمُعَارِضه أَنْ يَنْتَهِيَ إِلَيْهِ ، وَيَنْسِجَ فِي التَّأْلِيفِ عَلَيْهِ . 

وَتَقُولُ : هَذَا مُؤَلَّف مُخْتَصَر ، وَجِيز ، وَمُوجَز ، وَمُدْمَج التَّأْلِيف، جَزْل التَّعْبِيرِ، مُحْكَم الْحُدُودِ ، ضَابِط التَّعَارِيف ، حَسَن التَّفْرِيع لِلْمَسَائِلِ ، مُتَتَابِع النَّسَقِ ، مُتَشَاكِل الأَطْرَاف . 

وَهُوَ مَتْن مَتِين الرَّصْف، مُحْكَم الْقَوَاعِدِ ، مَنِيع الْمَطْلَب ، حَصِين الْمَدَاخِلِ ، قَدْ لَخَّصْت فِيهِ قَوَاعِدَ الْعِلْمِ أَحْسَن تَلْخِيص ، وَحَرَّرْت مَسَائِلَهُ أَحْسَن تَحْرِير . 

وَعَلَيْهِ شَرْحٌ لَطِيفٌ ، كَافِل بِبَيَان غَامِضه ، وَإِيضَاحِ مُبْهَمِه ، وَحَلِّ مُشْكِله ، وَتَفْصِيلِ مُجْمَلِهِ ، وَبَسْط مُوجَزِه ، وَتَقْرِيب بِعِيدِهِ ، وَالْكَشْفِ عَنْ دَقَائِق أَغْرَاضِهِ ، وَخَفِيّ مَقَاصِده ، وَلَطِيف إِشَارَاتِهِ ، وَمَكْنُون أَسْرَارِهِ ، وَمُقْفَل مَسَائِله . 
وَهِيَ الْمُؤَلَّفَاتُ ، وَالْمُصَنَّفَاتُ ، وَالْمَجَامِيع ، وَالدَّوَاوِينُ ، وَالرَّسَائِلُ ، وَالْمُتُونُ ، وَالشُّرُوح ، وَالْحَوَاشِي ، 
معجم نجعة الزاد
***************
واليك ما جاء في لسان العرب باب : ألف  وألَّف بينهما أوقع الألفة والإصلاح والأَلِف خطَّها الكتابَ جمع مسائله. المؤَلِّف منشئُ الكتب أو جامع مسائل العلم في كتاب يُعرَف بالمؤَلَّف 
لسان العرب
*******************
قاموس محيط المحيط :
و أَلَّفْتُ بين الشيئين تأْلِيفًا فتأَلَّفا و أْتَلَفا وفي التنزيل العزيز : لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ إِيلَافِهِمْ رِحْلَةَ الشِّتَاءِ وَالصَّيْفِ فيمن جعل الهاء مفعولًا ورحلةَ مفعولًا ثانيًا , وقد يجوز أَن يكون المفعول هنا واحدًا على قولك آلَفْتُ الشيء كأَلِفْتُه وتكون الهاء والميم في موضع الفاعل كما تقول عجبت من ضَرْبِ زيدٍ عمرًا , وقال أَبو إسحَق في لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ 
معجم محيط المحيط*
*****************
القاموس المحيط : (وألَّفَ) بَيْنَهُما تَأليفاً أوْقَعَ الأُلْفَةَ وألِفاً خَطَّها والأَلْفَ كَمَّلَهُ
المعجم المحيط*


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*حرر بواسطة ماي روك مع تحذير*


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2006)

> الجواب هو: لا ..الكتاب المقدس ليس وحيا بالمفهوم الذي نعرفه
> بل هو شيء يشبه السنة النبوية
> فكما أن السنة النبوية هي إفهام الله لنبيه معان الشريعةوالقرآن ...الخ
> فالكتب المقدسةهي افهام الله لتلاميذ المسيح هذه المعان
> طبعا لا جواب على السؤال الأهم


 
ما شاء الله عليك

هو حد طلب رأيك اساسا

و متتكلمش منغير دليل



> لماذا لم يأت المسيح بانجيل نصي كما أتى داوود وموسى
> بينما آثر الرب العصاة من أمثال بولس وبطرس ان ينقلوا رسالة الرب للبشر كل على كيفه


 
و من قال ان المسيح مثل داود و موسى؟



> ثانيا ما الدليل أن ما فهمه متى ولوقا ومرقص ويوحنا هو ما يريده الله حقا
> علما ان هؤلاء ليسوا من تلاميذ المسيح


 
لن اعلق فقد اكتفى بالضحك



> وكلها قد تضمن القرآن خلاصات عنها ..وأخبرنا عن مواضع التحريف فيها


 
ياريت تقولى كدة اخبركم فين؟؟؟

يعنى فين القران قال كدة مش عايز مواضع التحريف عايز قول القران بس


----------



## الملثم (13 سبتمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> *والوحى فى المسيحيه هو الكتابه بارشاد الروح القدس .. بمعنى ان الوحى الخارج من فكر الله وصل الى كاتب السفر لكى يوصله الى البشر بما فيها من تنبواء او رساله معينه او وصيه معينه ويتاثر السفر او الكتاب بثقافة الكاتب فى ابلاغ الرساله *
> 
> *ارجوا ان تاخذني على قد فهمي *
> *اريد ان اوصل لك ما افهمه فان كان صح قل لي صح وان كان خطاء قل لي خطاء وبين لي اين مكمن الخطاء*
> ...


 

*ان كان هناك توضيح غير الذي ذكرت اريد بيانه*​


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السؤال الاول اجابته نعم


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2006)

اجابة السؤال الثانى حول مقدمة انجيل لوقا
المفهوم من قول لوقا البشير ان كثيريين قد اخذوا بتأليف قصة انهم هم من ألفوا تلك القصة و ليس لوقا...ثم لاحظ قول البشير"فى المور المتيقنة لدينا"...و هنا اقول كيف لاتكون امور موقنة و هى وحى من الله؟

فان كثير قد كتبوا قصة السيد المسيح و لكن ليس بوحى من الله و يوضح لنا ذلك تفسير ابينا الغالى تادرس يعقوب ملطى قائلا:

. ظروف الكتابة هي وجود كثيرين ممَّن كتبوا عن الأمور المتيقِّنة الخاصة بالسيِّد المسيح وأعماله الخلاصيّة. يرى قلَّة من الدارسين أنه يقصد بهذا الإنجيليِّين مرقس ومتّى، لكن الرأي الغالب أنه يقصد أناسًا غير مخلِّصين حاولوا الكتابة عن شخص السيِّد المسيح بفكرٍ خاطئٍ... لكن أعمالهم لم تقبلها الكنيسة الأولى كأسفار قانونيّة.

ويميز العلامة أوريجينوس بين إنجيل معلِّمنا لوقا (وأيضًا بقيّة الأناجيل) التي كُتبت بوحي الروح القدس وتسلّمتها الكنيسة، وبين المحاولات البشريّة لكتابة أناجيل، فيقول: [معني كلمة "أخذوا" أنهم حاولوا، وفي هذا إتهام موجَّه ضدَّهم ضمنيًا، إذ حاولوا كتابة الأناجيل دون إرشاد الروح القدس، أما البشيرون متَّى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا فلم يحاولوا التأليف إنما امتلأوا بالروح القدس فكتبوا الأناجيل... أربعة أناجيل هي القانونيّة، منها وحدها نستقي إيماننا بربِّنا ومخلِّصنا.]

يقول القدّيس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي: [ينتهر لوقا الطوباوي ما هو من صنع الناس مسلِّمًا إيَّانا ما هو مُرْوٍٍ من القدّيسين... فكل قدّيس يتسلّم التقاليد يساهم بغير تحريف أن يثبت تعاليم الأسرار. لذلك تطالبنا الكلمة الإلهيّة بالتلمذة على أيدي هؤلاء. إذ هم معلِّمون لنا بالحق، ولهؤلاء وحدهم يلزمنا أن نصغي، لأن لهم وحدهم "صادقة هي الكلمة ومستحقَّة كل قبول" (1 تي 1: 15). هؤلاء ليسوا تلاميذ سمعوا من الآخرين بل هم شهود عيان وخدَّام للكلمة إذ سمعوا منه ما قد سلَّموه.]

ب. يكتب معلِّمنا لوقا "الأمور المتيقِّنة" والأكيدة، لذلك يشبِّه القدّيس أمبروسيوس هذا السفر بالبيت الذي يُبنى علي الصخر، المرتبط بالإيمان الكامل الثابت غير المتزعزع، هذا الإيمان يقوم على الفهم الروحي والإدراك والتمييز بين الحق والباطل، وليس على المعجزات المجرّدة

بنفس المعنى يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [يعبِّر القدّيس لوقا عن مشاعره بقوله: "الأمور المتيقِّنة عندنا". لقد عرف القصّة بكل يقين الإيمان والعقل فلم يتردّد في تصديقها، وهذا حال المؤمن. لقد بلغ قمَّة الإيمان كقول النبي: "ثبِّت كلامك في قلبي" (مز 119). لذلك يقول الرسول عن المؤمنين الأقوياء الأشدَّاء أنهم متأصِّلون ومتأسِّسون في الإيمان (أف 3: 18). الإنسان المتأصِّل والمؤسّس في الإيمان لا يمكن أن ينهدم أو يسقط بُناؤه حتى إن هبَّت العاصفة وهاجت الرياح ونزلت الأمطار كالسيول عليه، لأن بِناءه مؤسّس ومتين. هذا ويليق بنا ألا نعتقد بأن قوّة إيماننا تقوم على الرؤيّة الملموسة أو هي ثمرة ذكاء أو عقل. لنترك غير المؤمنين يؤمنون خلال العلامات والمعجزات الظاهرة، أما المؤمن المحنَّك القوي فيسلك ويفكِّر بالروح مميِّزًا الحق من الباطل.]

====================

هل مازال الامر مشكلة حتى الان؟

فأن هؤلاء هم من ألفوا و ليس البشير لوقا و لأن كلامهم ليس بوحى رفضته الكنيسة و هذا لأنه تأليف و قد اوضح ذلك العلامة اوريجانيوس فى قوله ان كلمة"اخذوا" تعنى محاولتهم لفعل ذلك و ايضا توبيخ لهم و انتهارهم عن فعل مثل هذه الاشياء.

ثم لاحظ قول البشير فى العدد الثانى"معاينيين و خداما للكلمة" و قد اوضح لنا العلامة اوريجانيوس ان تلك المعاينة كانت للكلمة(و هو السيد المسيح) و ان تلك المعاينة لم تكن مجرد رؤية بشرية او التقاء العين بالعين فقط بل كانت اختلاط تام فى الحياة بل و كانت النتيجة الطبيعية لذلك ان يكون الالتحام ايضا فى العمل و الخدمة فصاروا"خداما للكلمة"...مما يؤكد ان هذا لم يكن تأليف بل كان تسليم كامل لوحى الله...و مما يؤكد ان لوقا تسلم التسليم الصحاح قوله"اذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الاول"...

فلقد كان لوقا من هؤلاء من تسلموا من معاينيين الكلمة و الذين خدموه و لم يكن مجرد متابع لهذه الاحداث خادما للكلمة فقد بل مدقق فى كل شىء اذ قال"تتبعت كل شيء من الاول بتدقيق"...

و يوضح لنا ايضا العلامة اوريجانيوس امر هام حين قال"[نستخلص من هذه الكلمات أن المعرفة قد تكون غاية في ذاتها، لكنه يتوِّجها العمل بمضمونها... فالاكتفاء بالمعرفة دون تطبيقها هو علم بلا نفع. وكما يرتبط العلم بالتطبيق العملي هكذا ترتبط المعرفة بخدمة الكلمة... فكلمة "معاينين" تعني المعرفة النظريّة، بينما تشير كلمة "خدَّام" للمعرفة التطبيقيّة.]"

مما يؤكد ان لوقا استقى تعاليمه ممن عاينوا السيد المسيح نفسه و لم يكتفوا بتلقن هذه التعاليم فقط بل كان( عاملا مزكى لا يخزى)...اذ كان خادما للكلمة غير مكتفيا بتلقى العلم فقط.

ثم ننتقل الى القديس كيرلس الكبير و نرى ماذا قال هنا:

[يصف القدّيس لوقا رسل المسيح بأنهم عاينوا الرب، وفي ذلك يتّفق لوقا مع يوحنا، فقد كتب: "والكلمة صار جسدًا وحل بيننا، ورأينا مجده مجدًا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءًا نعمة وحقًا" (يو 1: 14). كان لابد أن يظهر المسيح بالجسد، حتى نراه ونحس به، لأنه جلّ اسمه بطبيعته لا يُرى ولا يُلمس، فإنَّ يوحنا يقول أيضًا: "الذي كان من البدء، الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيُّوننا، الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة، فإنَّ الحياة أُظهرت لنا" (1 يو 1: 1). أتسمعون كيف أن الحياة ظهرت لنا فلمسناها بأيدينا ورأيناها بعيُّوننا؟ ظهر المسيح حتى ندرك أن الابن صار جسدًا، فرأيناه بصفته إنسانًا، وقبلاً لم نره باِعتباره إلهًا.]

فلم يكن لوقا الوحيد الذى شهد انه تسلم من خدام الكلمة بل يؤكد قوله ايضا البشير يوحنا من جهة كلمة الحياة الذى عاين ربنا يسوع و كان من تلاميذه.

و يقول القديس أمبروسيوس

[رأى التلاميذ كلمة الرب وسمعوه... هؤلاء الذين شاهدوا مجد الكلمة مع موسى وإيليَّا (مت 16: 3) رأوا الرب يسوع، إذ شاهدوه في مجده، أما الآخرون (اليهود) فلم يروه هؤلاء الذين عرفوه حسب الجسد، إذ أُعطي للبصيرة الروحيّة لا للعيُّون الجسديّة أن ترى يسوع. لم يره اليهود مع أنهم أبصروه (جسديًا). أما إبراهيم فقد رآه كما هو مكتوب: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلَّل بأن يرى يومي، فرأى وفرح" (يو 8: 56) مع أنه بالتأكيد لم يره حسب الجسد... غير أن اليهود لم يروه، إذ "اِظلم قلبهم الغبي" (رو 1: 21)... عندما نرى الرب نرى عمانوئيل، فندرك أن الله معنا، أما من لا يبصر الله معه فإنَّه لا يعرف بعد مولود العذراء.]

و من كتابات الاباء هذه نصل فى النهاية الى ان لوقا تسلم هذا التقليد من معاينين للكلمة ليس مجرد رؤيا العين للعين بل هو التحام تام فى مختلف اتجاهات الحياة...و وصلنا ايضا انه لم يكن مجرد مستمع بل كان عاملا ايضا اذ صار خادما للكلمة.

و المعروف ان كلمة انجيل هى البشارة السارة و بربط معنى كلمة الانجيل مع معنى كلمة"العزيز ثاوفيلوس" سنصل الى معنى روحى عميق اوضحه لنا القديس امبروسيوس.

ان كلمة العزيز هى بمثابة مركز عظيم ذو شأن مرتفع و كلمة ثاوفيلوس تعنى محب الله,,,و هنا يقول القديس امبروسيوس"[إن كنت تحب الله فهذه البشارة هي مكتوبة لك، وإن كانت قد كُتبت لأجلك، فأقبلها من الإنجيلي وديعة واحتفظ بها في أعماق نفسك: "احفظ الوديعة الصالحة بالروح القدس الساكن فينا" (2 تي 1: 14). تأمَّلها في كل حين، وتحصن فيها على الدوام... فإنَّ أولى واجباتك هي الأمانة في هذه الوديعة التي لا يبليها سوس (هرطقة) ولا يفسدها صدأ.]

فأن هذا العمق الروحى فى سمو العلاقة مع الله يقف كالصخر المنيع تأتى الامواج من حوله تتخيل انها ستزعزعه فأذ بها تفاجأ انها تنكسر امام كلمة الله الحية.

و يضيف العلامة اوريجانيوس قائلا:

[ربَّما يظن البعض أن الإنجيل قد كُتب لشخص يُدعى ثاوفيلس، لكن إن كنتم أيها السامعون جميعكم محبو الرب فأنتم ثاوفيلس. ثاوفيلس هو شخص صالح جدًا وقوي... فلا يوجد ثاوفيلس ضعيف. أقول أن كل "ثاوفيلس" هو قوي، مصدر قوَّته وقدرته هو كلمة الله.]

فأن هذه رسالة الله للبشر انه ان كنت محبا لله فأقبل رسالته التى يبعثها لك شخصيا,,,فهذه رسالة الى كل من يحب الله.

و اذا نظرنا ايضا الى العلاقة بين بولس الرسول و بين لوقا البشير فسنجد الاتى:

1-) ارتبط القديس لوقا بالقديس بولس رسول الأمم بصداقة قوية، ففي سفر الأعمال أقلع الإنجيلي لوقا مع الرسول بولس من تراوس إلى ساموتراكي ثم إلى نيابوليس، ومن هناك إلى فيلبي (أع 16: 10-39 الرحلة التبشيرية الثانية). مرة أخرى في رحلة الرسول بولس التبشيرية الثالثة عند رجوعه تبعه الإنجيلي لوقا من فيلبى إلى أورشليم (أع 20: 5-21: 18). كما نراه مرافقًا له في روما عند الأسر (28: 30). وكان معه في لحظاته الأخيرة، إذ يقول في رسالته الوداعية: "لوقا وحده معي" (2 تي 4: 11).

2-)هكذا ارتبط الاثنان معًا، فسجل لنا الإنجيلي لوقا الكثير من عمل الله الكرازي خلال الرسول بولس في سفر الأعمال؛ ودعاه الرسول بولس: "الطبيب الحبيب" (كو 4: 14)، كما دعاه بالعامل معه (فل 24).

3-)ساد في الكنيسة الأولى إحساس بأن قدوم السيد المسيح اقترب جدًا، وأنه يتحقق في العصر الرسولي، الأمر الذي عالجه الرسول بولس في رسالته الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي، مؤكدًا أن السيد لن يأتي إلا بعد ظهور إنسان الخطية، وتحقق حركة الارتداد. فإن معلمنا لوقا حمل ذات الاتجاه معلنًا في هذا السفر كما في سفر الأعمال أن موت السيد وقيامته وصعوده المجيد، لا يعني مجيئه الثاني في الحال. ولا بعد خراب أورشليم مباشرة، إذ أساء البعض فهم كلمات الإنجيلي مرقس (14: 62؛ 9: 1)، فقد أعلن أن ملكوت المسيا حقيقة واقعة تتم أولاً في الكنيسة هنا، وتتحقق في القلب، وينضم إلى الكنيسة كل يوم الذين يخلصون. كأن مجيء السيد يتحقق أولاً بحلوله في قلوب المختارين، وإذ يكمل عمله هنا في العالم يأتي على السحاب

4-)وأيضًا كصديق ورفيق للقديس بولس في كثير من أسفاره أوجد شيئًا من التشابه بين كتاباتهما، مما جعل العلامة ترتليان يقول بأن الإنجيلي لوقا قد استنار بالرسول بولس

و اذا كان لوقا هو تلميذ بولس الرسول الذى قد عاين المسيح و جائت تلمذته على يد المسيح فماذا تبقى لنؤمن انه وحى من الله؟

و من منطلق ايماننا ان الكتاب المقدس هو واحدة كاملة مكتلمة الكل يكمل بعضه فاننا نرى تطابق عجيب بين انجيل المسيح بحسب البشير لوقا و الاسفار الستة الاولى من العهد القديم فنلاحظ الاتى:

ا. سفر التكوين الجديد يصف ميلاد السيد المسيح وطفولته، هذا الذي به تتحقق الخليقة الجديدة، فبظهور آدم الثاني انطلقت البشرية إلى عالم جديد.

ب. الخروج الجديد تحقق بتجربة السيد المسيح في البرية أربعين يومًا، حيث غلب لحسابنا، مقابل تيه شعب إسرائيل أربعين سنة بعد خروجهم وسقوطهم المستمر في التذمر.

ج. سفر اللاويين الجديد هو إقامة الإثني عشر تلميذًا، وتقديم العظة الخاصة بسيامتهم كسفر اللاويين آخر (6: 20).

د. سفر العدد الجديد هو إرسالية السبعين رسولاً.

هـ. القسم الخاص بسفر التثنية يمثل النصيب الأكبر من الإنجيل حيث يضم أجزاء كثيرة من تعاليم السيد خاصة في (9: 51- 18: 14)

و. سفر يشوع الذي قدمه معلمنا لوقا هو قصة آلام السيد المسيح وقيامته، فقبول راحاب الزانية يقابله زكا العشار (لو 19: 1-2).

و مما سبق ذكره فيتبين لنا ان بشارة المسيح بحسب البشير لوقا هى وحى من الله للبشير و اخيرا لن نقول سوى ما قاله معلمنا بولس الرسول

2تي 3:16كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

> الجواب هو: لا ..الكتاب المقدس ليس وحيا بالمفهوم الذي نعرفه
> بل هو شيء يشبه السنة النبوية
> فكما أن السنة النبوية هي إفهام الله لنبيه معان الشريعةوالقرآن ...الخ
> فالكتب المقدسةهي افهام الله لتلاميذ المسيح هذه المعان
> ...


 
الدليل قالوله:

*الوحى فى المسيحيه هو الكتابه بارشاد الروح القدس .. بمعنى ان الوحى الخارج من فكر الله وصل الى كاتب السفر لكى يوصله الى البشر بما فيها من تنبواء او رساله معينه او وصيه معينه ويتاثر السفر او الكتاب بثقافة الكاتب فى ابلاغ الرساله *

طبعا الجواب كت وبيست واضح من الفونط






> إقتباس:
> لماذا لم يأت المسيح بانجيل نصي كما أتى داوود وموسى
> بينما آثر الرب العصاة من أمثال بولس وبطرس ان ينقلوا رسالة الرب للبشر كل على كيفه
> 
> ...


 
الذي قال ذلك موسى!!!



> إقتباس:
> ثانيا ما الدليل أن ما فهمه متى ولوقا ومرقص ويوحنا هو ما يريده الله حقا
> علما ان هؤلاء ليسوا من تلاميذ المسيح
> 
> لن اعلق فقد اكتفى بالضحك


لأنه لا جواب

فالتناقض في نقل نفس الرسالة بين مرقص ومتى ولوقا بطرس ويوحنا يضحك الثكلى
والثكلى هى من مات ابنها






> إقتباس:
> وكلها قد تضمن القرآن خلاصات عنها ..وأخبرنا عن مواضع التحريف فيها
> 
> 
> ...


 
حقا!!
هذا الموضوع يحتاج لموضوع!!

على كل حال ممكن تحدد لي أنت أين هي التوراة في الكتاب المقدس "يعني أية اسفار هي فقط التوراة التي نزلت على موسى وأيها هو الزبور الذي نزل على داوود لأخبرك بمواضعها من القرآن

طبعا انا لست جاهلا بالجواب بس اريدك انت أن تحدد ليكون جوابك حجة عليك


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2006)

يا حبيبى هذه مقالاتى اناو موضوعة فى موقعى و انا اللى كاتبها

www.geocities.com/muslim4jesus



> الذي قال ذلك موسى!!!


 
قال فين؟



> لأنه لا جواب


 
بلاش تبين جهلك ادام الناس لأن كتبة الاناجيل هم تلاميذ المسيح



> حقا!!
> هذا الموضوع يحتاج لموضوع!!
> 
> على كل حال ممكن تحدد لي أنت أين هي التوراة في الكتاب المقدس "يعني أية اسفار هي فقط التوراة التي نزلت على موسى وأيها هو الزبور الذي نزل على داوود لأخبرك بمواضعها من القرآن


 
التوراة هى الخمس اسفار الاولى من العهد القديم

الزبور هى المزامير

فى الأنتظار


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

> يا حبيبى هذه مقالاتى اناو موضوعة فى موقعى و انا اللى كاتبها
> 
> www.geocities.com/muslim4jesus


 

*الموقع مغلق للصيانة*

على كل هذا لا يعني أنها ليست كت وبيست
فالكثير من المقالات التي حذفت كتابها اصليون نقلوها من مواقع او منتديات شاركوا فيها!!




> إقتباس:
> الذي قال ذلك موسى!!!
> 
> قال فين؟


 
 جاء الرب من سيناء، وأشرق لهم من سعير، وتلألأ من جبل فاران، وأتى من ربوات القدس، وعن يمينه نار شريعة، فأحب الشعب، جميع قديسيه في يدك، وهم جالسون عند قدمك، يتقبلون من أقوالك" (التثنية 33/1-3).
 جاء الرب من سيناء، وأشرق لهم من سعير، وتلألأ من جبل فاران، وأتى من ربوات القدس، وعن يمينه نار شريعة، فأحب الشعب، جهذه البركة التي بارك بها موسى رجل الله بني إسرائيل قبل موته، فقال: جاء الرب من سيناء، وأشرق لهم من سعير، وتلألأ من جبل فاران، وأتى من ربوات القدس، وعن يمينه نار شريعة، فأحب الشعب، جميع قديسيه في يدك، وهم جالسون عند قدمك، يتقبلون من أقوالك" (التثنية 33/1-3).
ميع قديسيه في يدك، وهم جالسون عند قدمك، يتقبلون من أقوالك" (التثنية 33/1-3).

*جاء في سفر التثنية الإصحاح 18 العدد [15 – 25]: "يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي له تسمعون. حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت. قال لي الرب قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا. أقيم لهم نبيا من إخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به "*

*معليش شوية كت وبيست بس كانوا لازمين..*







> إقتباس:
> لأنه لا جواب
> 
> بلاش تبين جهلك ادام الناس لأن كتبة الاناجيل هم تلاميذ المسيح


 
1- لايوجد اي دليل تاريخي على وجود شخص -لا ناسوت ولا لاهوت-  اسمه المسيح
2-  لا يوجد اي دليل تاريخي على وجود تلاميذه ولا توجد اي آثار مقبولة تاريخية لهم
3-لا يوجد اي دليل على وجود شخص اسمه لوقا ،مرقص الخ وأن هذا الشخص هو كاتب الانجيل المنسوب إليه
4- كتبة الاناجيل ليسوا من الحواريين =ليسوا من تلاميذ المسيح بل أغلبهم ليسوا حتى من اتباع تلاميذه
5-من حدد صحة الأناجيل هي الكنيسة ..ولا يوجد دليل على ان هذه الأناجيل صحيحة غير اختيار الكنيسة
مع العلم ان هذه الأناجيل لم تكتب في عهد المسيح كما لا يوجد دليل على أن الأناجيل المرفوضة ليست وحي لأننا لا نملك نسخا عنها
6- أغلب أصول الاناجيل هي ترجمات ..ولا يوجد نص آرامي واحد بين الاناجيل وثقت به الكنيسة واعتمدته اثناء تحققها من الاناجيل
7- لا يوجد اي نقل عن تلاميذ المسيح الأصليين
8-تختلف العقائد المبثوثة في الاناجيل اختلافا يكاد يكون جذريا فاكثر الاناجيل اقترابا من الاهوتية والتثليث هو يوحنا تليه خزعبلات بولس.. اما مرقص ولوقا فأغلب اشاراتهما تحتمل التأويل
9-...... تعبت!




إقتباس:
حقا!!
هذا الموضوع يحتاج لموضوع!!

على كل حال ممكن تحدد لي أنت أين هي التوراة في الكتاب المقدس "يعني أية اسفار هي فقط التوراة التي نزلت على موسى وأيها هو الزبور الذي نزل على داوود لأخبرك بمواضعها من القرآن 

التوراة هى الخمس اسفار الاولى من العهد القديم

الزبور هى المزامير

فى الأنتظار

طيب ممكن نسخة من الترجمة العربية تعتمدها انت حتى لا تقول لي الكلمة الفلانية معناها كذا وترجمت خطأ كذا!!


----------



## Fadie (13 سبتمبر 2006)

> *الموقع مغلق للصيانة
> 
> *على كل هذا لا يعني أنها ليست كت وبيست
> فالكثير من المقالات التي حذفت كتابها اصليون نقلوها من مواقع او منتديات شاركوا فيها!!


 
ايوة الموقع مغلق للصيانة حاليا

اما حذف المقالات و ما الى ذلك فهذا شان الادارة و لكن لا اعلم لماذا لم يوضح كاتب المقال المحذوف انه صاحب المقال الاصلى.....حاجة غريبة مش كدة؟



> جاء الرب من سيناء، وأشرق لهم من سعير، وتلألأ من جبل فاران، وأتى من ربوات القدس، وعن يمينه نار شريعة، فأحب الشعب، جميع قديسيه في يدك، وهم جالسون عند قدمك، يتقبلون من أقوالك" (التثنية 33/1-3).
> جاء الرب من سيناء، وأشرق لهم من سعير، وتلألأ من جبل فاران، وأتى من ربوات القدس، وعن يمينه نار شريعة، فأحب الشعب، جهذه البركة التي بارك بها موسى رجل الله بني إسرائيل قبل موته، فقال: جاء الرب من سيناء، وأشرق لهم من سعير، وتلألأ من جبل فاران، وأتى من ربوات القدس، وعن يمينه نار شريعة، فأحب الشعب، جميع قديسيه في يدك، وهم جالسون عند قدمك، يتقبلون من أقوالك" (التثنية 33/1-3).
> ميع قديسيه في يدك، وهم جالسون عند قدمك، يتقبلون من أقوالك" (التثنية 33/1-3).
> 
> ...


 
طيب هذا ليس كلام موسى بس عشان الناس متضحكش عليك الرب هو المتكلم ولا علاقة لهذه الاقوال بموسى النبى سوى انها كاتبها فقط



> 1- لايوجد اي دليل تاريخي على وجود شخص -لا ناسوت ولا لاهوت- اسمه المسيح
> 2- لا يوجد اي دليل تاريخي على وجود تلاميذه ولا توجد اي آثار مقبولة تاريخية لهم
> 3-لا يوجد اي دليل على وجود شخص اسمه لوقا ،مرقص الخ وأن هذا الشخص هو كاتب الانجيل المنسوب إليه
> 4- كتبة الاناجيل ليسوا من الحواريين =ليسوا من تلاميذ المسيح بل أغلبهم ليسوا حتى من اتباع تلاميذه
> ...


 
طيب ايه المطلوب يعنى

مادام انت واثق منحكمك على الامور فخلاص انت حر لكن سيادتك حطيت الجملتيين دول ليه يعنى ايه المطلوب مش فاهم؟



> طيب ممكن نسخة من الترجمة العربية تعتمدها انت حتى لا تقول لي الكلمة الفلانية معناها كذا وترجمت خطأ كذا!!


 
الاصل العبرى للعهد القديم و الاصل اليونانى للعهد الجديد

هذه حجتك على فقط ولا اكثر ولا اقل


----------



## My Rock (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*نقل الى قسم الرد على الشبهات*

*يدوم صليبك حبيبي فادي, رادهم بكل صغيرة و كبيرة و ما تركت لي اي شئ ارد عليه*

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

> اما حذف المقالات و ما الى ذلك فهذا شان الادارة و لكن لا اعلم لماذا لم يوضح كاتب المقال المحذوف انه صاحب المقال الاصلى.....حاجة غريبة مش كدة؟


وحياتك وضحوا
بس معليهش ما راح نتناقش بهذا الموضوع



> طيب هذا ليس كلام موسى بس عشان الناس متضحكش عليك الرب هو المتكلم ولا علاقة لهذه الاقوال بموسى النبى سوى انها كاتبها فقط


انت تعرف يعني ايش نبوءة؟
وهل كانت النبوءات إلا وحيا
وهل نبوءة كل نبي بالنبي الذي بعده إلا وحي من الله؟

طيب سميها العهد الالهي للنبي موسى.. انبسطت؟




> طيب ايه المطلوب يعنى
> 
> مادام انت واثق منحكمك على الامور فخلاص انت حر لكن سيادتك حطيت الجملتيين دول ليه يعنى ايه المطلوب مش فاهم؟


 
رد على كلامك الذي قلت فيه:


> بلاش تبين جهلك ادام الناس لأن كتبة الاناجيل هم تلاميذ المسيح


 
رجاء راجع الموضوع من أوله قبل ان ترد....  ماشي؟



> الاصل العبرى للعهد القديم و الاصل اليونانى للعهد الجديد
> 
> هذه حجتك على فقط ولا اكثر ولا اقل


 
انت متذكر عن ايش انا كنت عمبحكي؟؟؟؟

لا والله!



> *نقل الى قسم الرد على الشبهات
> 
> يدوم صليبك حبيبي فادي, رادهم بكل صغيرة و كبيرة و ما تركت لي اي شئ ارد عليه*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*


 صليب ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليه
عمك فادي مو عارف عن ايش عبنحكي

وبعدين حضرتك مين سمحلك تدخل وتنقل الموضوع للشبهات؟؟

الموضوع يا عزيزي "ومهيمنا عليه"
وكان لازم اجيب للسيد فادي من القرآن آيات تماثل التوراة أو تصححها

فهمت؟

ممكن تترك الموضوع بحاله ومن بعد إذنك لا تتدخل!!
وإلا رح اضطر اعتذر عن المتابعة


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

طبعا باعتبار الموضوع نقل إلى مكان غير مناسب فلن اشارك فيه حتى يعود لمكانه
لأنني لا اورد شبهات حول النصرانية
بل افسر الآية القرآنية " ومهيمنا عليه"


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هروب دبولماسى فعلا احييك عليه


----------



## الملثم (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخي المهدي بارك الله فيك واعانك على الحق اخي في الله *

*اذن افهم من كلامك يا فادي ان  الكتاب المقدس كله كلمة الله وبالعهدين*
*وافهم ايضا ان الكتبة لم يكتبوا الا بوحي من الله *
*وافهم ان الوحي لا يلهم الا ما امره الله به *
*وافهم ان الوحي لا يخطيء *
*وافهم ان الوحي لا يكذب*
*وافهم ان الوحي لا يقع في التناقض*
*وافهم ان الوحي لا ينسى *
*وافهم ان الكتبة لم يكتبوا بحسب ارائهم *
*وافهم ايضا ان كتبة الانجيل قد كانوا من التلاميذ الذين شاهدوا وتحدثوا مع اليسوع وانهم نقلوا منه مباشرة بامر الرب *
*وهل افهم من كلامك ايضا ان بولس الرسول قد شاهد وعاين اليسوع *
*اليس هذا ما تعتقده يا فادي *

*انتظر الاجابة*


----------



## الملثم (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*وشيء اخر قد نسيته والان تذكرته*
*وهو *
*هل الوحي عند كتبة الاناجيل وحي واحد ام انه يتغير*
*وهل الوحي عند كتبة الاناجيل البروستانتية او الارثذوكسية او الكاثوليكية هو نفس الوحي *
*بمعنى هل الوحي الذي اوحى لكتبة الاناجيل عند البروتستانت هو نفس الوحي الذي اوحى لكتبة الاناجيل عند الكاثوليك هو نفس الوحي ام انه تغير *
*انتظر الاجابة*​


----------



## حسن المهدي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

هروب دبلوماسي؟؟

 يا اخي روح كتّلك شوية زيت معدني على الداتابايش تبع الموقع بركي بيصير اسرع بدل الحكي اللي لا بقدم ولا بيأخر!
وبعدين انا اللي اتحديك
واتحديك ان اثبت ان القرآن يتضمن خلاصات عن الكتب السماوية المعروفة من ناحية التشريع
ومن ناحية قصص الأنبياء

فايش إله علاقة هذه الموضوع بالشبهات حول الكتاب المقدس أو المسيحية

رجاء بدون عرض عضلات...


----------



## الملثم (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاجابات بسيطة ولا تأخذ جهد لذا وضعت اكثر من سؤال *
*وهي لا تحتاج الى تفصيل *
*ثم سؤال اخر *
*وهو ما هو اول الاناجيل كتابة وفي اي سنة *
*وهل ان اول الاناجيل تأليفا هو انجيل مرقس والف بين عام 70 - 80 وهل ان مرقس قد التقى باليسوع ام لا *

*ثم ان هل مؤلف انجيل متى هو متى الحواري ام لا *

*وهل يوحنا المذكور في الانجيل هو نفس مؤلف الانجيل ام واحد غيره *
*وهل لوقا التقى باليسوع *

*اسئلة بسيط تحتاج الى اجوب بسيطة من غير تفصيل وبعدها نكمل الحديث باذن الله *​


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> *هل الوحي عند كتبة الاناجيل وحي واحد ام انه يتغير*


 
يعنى ايه وحى واحد ام متغير

وضح قصدك



> *وهل الوحي عند كتبة الاناجيل البروستانتية او الارثذوكسية او الكاثوليكية هو نفس الوحي *


 
هو دة الجهل بعينه

الكتاب المقدس واحد لدى الجميع



> *بمعنى هل الوحي الذي اوحى لكتبة الاناجيل عند البروتستانت هو نفس الوحي الذي اوحى لكتبة الاناجيل عند الكاثوليك هو نفس الوحي ام انه تغير*


 
يا حبيبى اصلا وقت كتابة الكتاب المقدس مكانش فى حاجة اسمها ارثوذوكس ولا كاثوليك ولا بروتستانت



> *وهو ما هو اول الاناجيل كتابة وفي اي سنة *


 
متى

حوالى سنة50-55 م



> *وهل ان اول الاناجيل تأليفا هو انجيل مرقس والف بين عام 70 - 80*


 
انجيل مرقس اوحى به الى مرقس بالروح القدس و هو ثانى بشارة دونت فى عام 60 م و من بعده لوقا 80 م و من بعده يوحنا 95م



> *مرقس قد التقى باليسوع ام لا *


 
نعم كان احد السبعين رسول الذين ارسلهم المسيح



> *وهل يوحنا المذكور في الانجيل هو نفس مؤلف الانجيل ام واحد غيره *


 
اسم يوحنا لم يذكر فى بشارته مطلقا



> *وهل لوقا التقى باليسوع *


 
يسوع و ليس اليسوع لأن الاسماء العلم لا تعرف يا محترم

لوقا لم يلتقى بالسيد المسيح


----------



## حسن المهدي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

يعني الوحي الوحيد هو مرقص

طيب لوقا ومتى عبارة عن نسخ معدلة عن مرقص فيها زيادات
من اين اتت .... و ما هو السبب؟

والمخطوطات السينائية والفاتيكانية والأردنية والانجيل الآرامي فيه زيادات كثيرة

كما انه في هذه الاناجيل ذكر لكتب لا توجد في العهد الجديد..

واخيرا.. لماذا سمي العهد الجديد؟؟


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> يعني الوحي الوحيد هو مرقص


 
كيف همتها بالطريقة المنيلة ديه؟

:yaka:  




> طيب لوقا ومتى عبارة عن نسخ معدلة عن مرقص فيها زيادات
> من اين اتت .... و ما هو السبب؟


 

فعلا امر مضحك... لوقا و متى هو ليس نسخ عن اي شئ

فهو مكتوب بالوحي لا بالنسخ

هو النسخ و اللصق في المنتديات اثر عليكم لهذه الدرجة؟

امزح معك بس




> والمخطوطات السينائية والفاتيكانية والأردنية والانجيل الآرامي فيه زيادات كثيرة
> 
> كما انه في هذه الاناجيل ذكر لكتب لا توجد في العهد الجديد..


 

ممكن تذكر لنا هذه الزيادات لو سمحت؟ 




> واخيرا.. لماذا سمي العهد الجديد؟؟


 

الموضوع فين و سؤالك فين!

المهم, سمي بالعهد الجديد لان الله عهد عهدا جديدا مع البشر عهد جديد بدم المسيح يسوع الذي هو من يؤمن بخلاصه و كفارته تكون له الحياة الابدية


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> كيف همتها بالطريقة المنيلة ديه؟


 
صدقنى انا اعدت شوية احاول افهم هو وصل للحكاية دى منين مفهمتش


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> صدقنى انا اعدت شوية احاول افهم هو وصل للحكاية دى منين مفهمتش


 
اخي الحبيب, هذا ليس كلامك و شرحك الكريم الي اوصله الى هذه النظرة او الفكرة

الاخ المسلم عندمت يشكك يستخدم هذا الاسلوب الغير أمين بنسب خلاصة غريبة الى كلام الطرف الاخر

لكن على مين, فنحن نرد بالنعمة


----------



## الملثم (14 سبتمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> يعنى ايه وحى واحد ام متغير
> 
> وضح قصدك
> 
> ...



هذه اجوبة بسيطة على مقام كلامك
​


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> هو دة الجهل بعينه
> 
> الكتاب المقدس واحد لدى الجميع
> 
> ...


 

:t11: :t11: :t11: 

أنسان بيقلي التراجم نسخ :t11:

بشرفي انت مضحك جدا! ههههههه

يا عزيزي هذه تراجم عن النسخ الاصلية, تحب اجيبلك اربع تراجم مختلفة للقرأن؟

متى كان اختلاف التراجم تحريف؟

:t11:

شو رأيك بالمسخرة هذه اخ فادي؟


----------



## الملثم (14 سبتمبر 2006)

نسخة الفانديك

9وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَن ْطَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّبِسَبَب ِالزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي، وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي)). 10قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: ((إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُالرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ، فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!)) 11فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: ((لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم،12لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُواهَكَذَا مِنْبُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ، وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ، وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ)).

النسخة المشتركة 

أمّا أنا فأقولُ لكُم: مَنْ طلَّقَ اَمرأتَهُ إلاَّ في حالَةِ الزِّنى وتزَوَّجَ غَيرَها زنى)). 10فقالَ لَه تلاميذُهُ: ((إذا كانَت هذِهِ حالُ الرَّجُلِ معَ المرأةِ، فخَيرٌلَه أنْ لا يتَزوَّجَ)). 11فأجابَهُم يَسوعُ: ((لايَقبلُ هذا الكلامَ إلاَّالّذينَ أُعطِـيَ لهُ مأنيَقبَلوهُ. 12ففي النّاسِ مَنْ ولَدَتْهُم أُمَّهاتُهُم عاجِزينَ عَنِ الزَّواجِ،وفيهِم مَنْ جَعلَهُمُ النّاسُ هكذا،وفيهِم مَنْ لايَتزَوَّجونَ مِنْ أجلِ مَلكوتِ السَّماواتِ. فمَنْ قدِرَأنْ يَقبَل فليَقبَلْ)).


النسخ الكاثوليكية

أَمَّا أَنا فأَقولُ لكم: مَن طَلَّقَ امرَأَتَه،إِلاَّ لِفَحْشاء،وتَزوَّجَ غيرَها فقَد زَنى )). 10فقالَ له التَّلاميذ: ((إِذا كانَت حالَةُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ المَرأَةِ هكذا،فلا خَيرَفيالزَّواج )). 11فقالَ لهم: ((هذا الكلامُ لايَفهَمُه النَّاسُ كُلُّهم،بلِ الَّذينَ أُنعِمَ علَيهِم بذلك. 12فهُناكَ خِصْيانٌ وُلِدوا مِن بُطونِ أُمَّهاتِهم على هذِه الحال،وهُناكَ خِصْيانٌ خَصاهُمُ النَّاس،وهُناك خِصْيانٌ خَصَوا أَنفُسَهم مِن أَجلِ مَلكوتِ السَّمَوات. فَمَنِ استَطاعَ أَن يَفهَمَ فَليَفهَمْ! )).

النسخة البولسية

وإِنَّي أَقولُ لكم: مَنْ طلَّقَ امرأَتَهُ -إِلاَّ في حالةِ الزِّنى- وتَزَوَّجَ أُخْرى،فَقَد زَنى". 10فَقالَ لَهُ التَّلاميذ: "إِنْ كانَتْ هذهْ حالُالرَّجُلِ مَعَ امرأَتِهِ فالأَوْلى لَهُ أَنْ لا يَتَزَوَّج!". 11فقالَ لهم: "ليسَ الجَميعُ يَفْهمونَ هذا الكَلامَ،بَلْ أُولئكَ الذينَ أُوتُوا [أَنْ يَفْهَموا]، وَحْدَهم. 12فإِنَّ مِنَ الخِصْيَةِ مَنْ وُلِدُواهكذا من بُطونِ أُمَّهاتِهم، ومِنْهم مَنْ خَصاهُمُ النَّاسُ، ومِنْهم مَن صانُواأَنْفُسَهم من أَجْلِ مَلكوتِ السَّماوات. فمَنِ اسْتطاعَ أَنْ يَفْهمَ فَلْيَفْهَمْ!".

نسخة كتاب الحياة

وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يُطَلِّقُ زَوْجَتَهُ لِغَيْرِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى،وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِغَيْرِهَا،فَإِنَّهُ يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى. وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ ، يَرْتَكِبُ الزِّنَى». 10فَقَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «إِنْ كَانَتْ هَذِهِ حَالَةَالزَّوْجِ مَعَ الزَّوْجَةِ، فَعَدَمُ الزَّوَاجِ أَفْضَلُ!» 11فَأَجَابَهُمْ: «هَذَا الْكَلاَمُ لاَيَقْبَلُهُ الْجَمِيعُ، بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُنْعِمَ  عَلَيْهِمْ بِذَلِكَ. 12فَإِنَّ بَعْضَ الْخِصْيَانِ يُوْلَدُونَ مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ خِصْيَاناً؛ وَبَعْضُهُمْ قدْ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ؛ وَغَيْرُهُمْ قَدْخَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ مِنْ أَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. فَمَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ هَذَا،فَلْيَقْبَلْهُ! »

عذرا لهذا النسخ ولكن المقصود ان انسخ لكم من الموقع مباشرة 
وانظروا الى الاختلافات في هذه النصوص بل ان نسخة كتاب الحياة قد غير المعنى كاملا فقال ان الذي يطلق زوجته لغير علة الزنى اي يطلقها بسبب غير سبب الزنى بينما النصوص الاخرى تصرح بان من طلق زوجه بسبب الزنى 
فسؤالي هل هذا الكتاب واحد وهل الوحي واحد فلاحظ الزيادة في نسخ والسقط في نسخ اخرى فايهما الذي تعتقد واي النسخ اصح وكيف تقول ان الكتاب واحد فهنا الذي يظهر انه ليس بكتاب واحد 
هذا مثال واحد من كثير من الامثلة ولكن الاختصار مطلوب مع تحقق المقصود 
فارجوا ان اكون قد اوضحت وبينت


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

صدقنى يا استاذ ماى روك ناس تخلى الواحد يطلع من هدومه بجد

طيب نرد نقطة نقطة و نشوف



> *قصدي ان الزمك بكلامك
> ومعنى سؤالي ان الوحي الذي قد نزل على مرقس هو نفس الوحي الذي قد نزل على متى وقصدي ايضا حتى فهم ما اريد ان اصل له ان هذا الوحي هو نفسه الذي نزل على كتبة الانجيل الاربعة واصحاب الرسائل وهو نفسه الذي نزل على كتبتة الانجيل عند الكاثوليك وهو نفسه الذي نزل عند كتبة الاناجيل في الارثذوكس وهو نفسه الذي نزل على كتبة الانجيل عند البروتستانت وهو نفسه الذي نزل على صاحب الاسفار الخمسة في العهد القديم وهو نفسه الذي نزل على الانبياء في العهد القديم*


 
قلنا ميت مرة الطوائف الفرق عندها فى طقوس و طرق العبادة فقط لا غير اما الكتاب المقدس فهو واحد لدى الجميع



> *بعدها ستعلم كيف ستكون الاجابات على اجوبتك الي وقعت في فخها ووقعت في كلام خطير ساتبعه لك لا حقا في وقته المناسب
> 
> هل فهمت قصدي من الوحي ومن سؤالي *
> *ارجوا ان تكون قد وصلت الرسالة الي ستبين لك لاحقا *


 
لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة بل بروحى هكذا قال رب الجنود

بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و بروح الله نحن قادرون على تدمير اى شبهة حول ايماننا المسيحى تحت اقدامنا و انا عن نفسى واثق من ايمانى اكثر من ثقتى فى انى انا من يرد عليك الان.



> اسمعوا ايها الاعضاء لقد قال فادي الكتاب المقدس واحد لدى الجميع
> فهل تصدقون هذا وانت نفسك هل تعتقد بهذا فان اعتقدت انت فغيرك لا يعتقد بكتابك
> 
> وانظر الى هذا الكتاب الذي تدعي انه واحد وقارن بين هذه النسخ
> ...


 
ما تكبر الخط شوية يابنى

دة انا اتحولت عشان اقرأ كلمتين

طيب بص عشان نبقى واضحيين

العربية المشتركة هذه مرفوضة رفضا تاما و رغم اشتراك الدكتور موريس تاوضروس فى كتباتها و هو عالم جليل له وزنه الا ان الترجمة مرفوضة بكل المقاييس و قد تم سحب جميع نسخها من دور الكتاب المقدس

الحجة علينا ليس بترجمات و انما بالاصل العبرى للعهد القديم و الاصل اليونانى للعهد الجديد

الكلام واضح مش كدة بردو



> *انت تقول ان اول الاناجيل انجيل متى بخلاف جمهور النصارى الذين يقولون ان اول من الف الانجيل هو مرقس ثم انه هناك سؤال لم تجب عنه هل متى صاحب الانجيل هو متى الحواري ام لا *


 
جمهور النصارى بيقول كدة

لاء انا مش مصدق

مش معقول الجمهور كله يقول كدة

يا سيد يا محترم هاتلى واحد فقط قال هذا الكلام

و بعدين هو فين سؤالك دة؟؟؟

انت لسة كاتبه حالا و الاجابة عليه نعم متى هو كاتب بشارته



> *بل ان كثيرا من النصارى من يقول ان مرقس هو دون ما املاه عليه بطرس وان ما كتبه من احداث كانت بسبب بطرس وبسبب القرابة بينهما *


 
يخرب عقلك...دة انت سكر بجد

طيب انا هبتدى اغلس

اولا دليلك على انه كانت هناك علاقة بين بطرس و مرقس اساسا

ثانيا دليلك على ما قلته ان بطرس هو املا على مرقس انجيله



> *قال بطرس في رسالته الثانية 1/21 قال " لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس "
> 
> هنا عدة وقفات ارجوا ان تجيب عليها *
> *من القائل انه بطرس *
> *قال بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون يفهم من هذا انهم قد تكلموا اذن فعل ماضي اي ان الكلام كان في القديم ومعلوم ان بطرس مات ولم يكن مرقس قد الف كتابه اذن مرقس لم يكن مع هولاء الذين تكلم الروح القدس لانه تكلم في الماضي ومرقس كان من الحاضر *


 
طيب نرد على هذه الوقفات و نرى

اولا بطرس لم يتكلم عن كتبة الكتاب المقدس بل عن النبوات

2Pe 1:19 وَعِنْدَنَا الْكَلِمَةُ النَّبَوِيَّةُ، وَهِيَ أَثْبَتُ، الَّتِي تَفْعَلُونَ حَسَناً إِنِ انْتَبَهْتُمْ إِلَيْهَا كَمَا إِلَى سِرَاجٍ مُنِيرٍ فِي مَوْضِعٍ مُظْلِمٍ، إِلَى أَنْ يَنْفَجِرَ النَّهَارُ وَيَطْلَعَ كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، 
2Pe 1:20 عَالِمِينَ هَذَا أَوَّلاً: أَنَّ كُلَّ نُبُوَّةِ الْكِتَابِ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ تَفْسِيرٍ خَاصٍّ، 

2Pe 1:21 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللَّهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 

فالقديس بطرس هنا يتكلم عن نبوات العهد القديم

ثم تقول لى بطرس مات و لم يكن مرقس كتب انجيله !!!!!

يا راجل حرام عليك دة بطرس مات فى عهد نيرون



> *اذن لوقا لم يكن من تلاميذ المسيح اذن عن من اخذ الانجيل ولا تقل اخذه من الوحي لاني سأرد عليك بكلام لوقا نفسه لما قال اذ كان كثيرون قد اخذوا بتأليف قصة من الامور المتيقنة وخداما للكلمة رأيت انا ايضا قد تتبعت كل شيء من الاول بتدقيق ...*


 
طيب ما رأيك ان حتى يوحنا و متى و مرقس ايضا كتبوا بوحى من الله

كل الكتااااااااااااااااب هو موحى به من الله فاهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اما شبهتتك الواهية فتم الرد عليها مسبقا

و لى سؤال: ما مفهومك عن الوحى؟



> *وهذا ما تقوله الموسوع العالمية انه يوجد اكثر من 280 انجيل اعتمدت اربعة وطردت الباقية فلماذا يعتمد لوقا وهو ليس من الذي حلت عليهم الروح القدس في اليوم الخمسين ولماذا اعتمدت رسائل بولس رغم انه لم يغشاه الروح ايضا في اليوم الخمسين*


 
مين قالك ان يوم الخمسين مرتبط بالوحى؟؟؟

بتكذبوا الكذبة و تصدوا نفسكم شىء عجيب

ثم ايه الموسوعة العالمية دى مش فاهم مهو فى ميت موسوعة عالمية

و بعدين الاناجيل المرفوضة هم خمسة اناجيل و اصبحوا ستة بعد اكتشاف انجيل يهوذا و هذه اناجيل الطائفة الغنوسية



> * ما هو المقياس الذي تعتمده الكنائس في حجية الاناجيل والذي يظهر ان لكل كنيسة منهجية معينة في اعتماد الانجيل لان النصارى لم يتفقوا على ما يقرره احد المجامع النصرانية لان الموسوعة للتكاب المقدس تقول في نهاية القرن الاول كانت لكل كنيسة انجيل خاصا بها لا تعترف بغيره وانظر الى لوثر لما قام على الكنيسة الكاثوليكية واخرج الابوكريفا من الكتاب المقدس *


 
صدق اللى قال الكذب ملوش رجلين

بقى فى القرن الاول كل كنيسة كان ليها انجيل

طيب انا مش هسألك ما هى الاناجيل

انا هسألك ماهى تلك الكنائس التى كانت موجودة فى القرن الاول

و عشان ميبقاش شكلك وحش المجامع المسكونية عقدت لمقاومة الهراطقة و ليس لتحديد اناجيل و خلافه

و همسة فى اذنك:مارتن لوثر ظهر فى القرن ال 16



> *سؤالي عن يوحنا لم تجب اجاب واضحة هل كاتب الانجيل هو نفسه الحواري التلميذ ليسوع*


 
بالطبع هو كاتبه و مستنيك تقولى فين الدليل


----------



## Fadie (14 سبتمبر 2006)

> عذرا لهذا النسخ ولكن المقصود ان انسخ لكم من الموقع مباشرة
> وانظروا الى الاختلافات في هذه النصوص بل ان نسخة كتاب الحياة قد غير المعنى كاملا فقال ان الذي يطلق زوجته لغير علة الزنى اي يطلقها بسبب غير سبب الزنى بينما النصوص الاخرى تصرح بان من طلق زوجه بسبب الزنى
> فسؤالي هل هذا الكتاب واحد وهل الوحي واحد فلاحظ الزيادة في نسخ والسقط في نسخ اخرى فايهما الذي تعتقد واي النسخ اصح وكيف تقول ان الكتاب واحد فهنا الذي يظهر انه ليس بكتاب واحد
> هذا مثال واحد من كثير من الامثلة ولكن الاختصار مطلوب مع تحقق المقصود
> فارجوا ان اكون قد اوضحت وبينت


 
الاصل اليونانى يا حاج هو حجتك علينا


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> :t11: :t11: :t11:
> 
> أنسان بيقلي التراجم نسخ :t11:
> 
> ...


 
:t11:


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

http://ecclesia.org/truth/nt_manu******s.html

http://ecclesia.org/truth/errors.html

طبعا كلنا يعرف ان المسيح ارسل رسلا من تلاميذه

والوحيد من تلاميذ المسيح هو مرقص..

اما متى ولوقا فليسا من تلاميذ المسيح ..بل اتباع ..والبعض يقول انهم من تلاميذ بولس

يعني الوحيد الماذون له بكتابة ونقل الانجيل هو مرقص (البعض يدعي ان متى تلميذ عيسى ولكن لا دليل تاريخي على ذلك)

وبمقارنة بسيطة بين انجيلي مرقص ولوقا ومتى نجد انهما تكادان تكونا نسختين متطابقتين عدا بعض الزيادات

كان عندي صفحة مقارنات بين مرقص ولوقا..ابحث عنها واعود


----------



## Fadie (15 سبتمبر 2006)

> والوحيد من تلاميذ المسيح هو مرقص..


 
يوحنا و متى نعمل فيهم ايه طيب؟



> اما متى ولوقا فليسا من تلاميذ المسيح ..بل اتباع ..والبعض يقول انهم من تلاميذ بولس


 
لوقا ليس تلميذ للمسيح ولا لبولس



> يعني الوحيد الماذون له بكتابة ونقل الانجيل هو مرقص (البعض يدعي ان متى تلميذ عيسى ولكن لا دليل تاريخي على ذلك)


 
استنى هنا جبت الكلام دة منين

مين قال ان تلاميذ المسيح فقط يكتبوا بشارات؟؟؟

اولا الله يوحى لمن يشاء

ثانيا لا يوجد مصدر يقول هذا الكلام

ثالثا متى تلميذ للمسيح



> وبمقارنة بسيطة بين انجيلي مرقص ولوقا ومتى نجد انهما تكادان تكونا نسختين متطابقتين عدا بعض الزيادات


 
طيب و ايه المشكلة فى كدة؟


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

The first three, or synoptic, gospels are closely related. For example, out of a total of 662 verses, Mark has 406 in common with both Matthew and Luke (known as the "double tradition" material), 145 with Matthew alone, 60 with Luke alone, and at most 51 peculiar to itself, according to one reckoning. The commonality goes beyond the same selection of what stories about Jesus to tell but extends to the use of many of the same words in how they are told. The synoptic problem is an investigation into whether and how the gospels of Mark, Matthew, and Luke used each other or common sources.


المصدر

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gospel_of_Mark

من يحب الترجمة اترجمها له!!
على فكرة الويكابيديا غير موثوقة بس هذه التعليقات موجودة في مقدمات النسخ المنقحة للأناجيل


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

> يوحنا و متى نعمل فيهم ايه طيب؟


 
لا دليل تاريخي على انهما تلاميذ المسيح او على انهما كتبة الاناجيل المنسوبة إليهما



> لوقا ليس تلميذ للمسيح ولا لبولس


 
كويس... يعني أوت..وانا قلت البعض يقول انه تلميذ لبولس

وبصراحة تضارب المعلومات التاريخية يحيرني!!






> استنى هنا جبت الكلام دة منين
> 
> مين قال ان تلاميذ المسيح فقط يكتبوا بشارات؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

وما دليلك أن من لم يأذن له المسيح ان يكرز باسمه يسمح له بكتابة كتاب مقدس؟؟

وفين دليلك أن الكتب المقدسة تابعة لأصحابها؟؟

وفين دليلك انها وحي؟؟ رغم تعارضها حتى في نسب المسيح؟؟




> طيب و ايه المشكلة فى كدة؟


 
وحي ايه اللي انت جاي تقول عليه

يا عم  دول مغششين من بعض ولازم يتحرموا تيرمين!!

معليهش ..اخذ على لساني اللهجة المصرية تبعتك!!!


----------



## توحه (15 سبتمبر 2006)

صراحة انا بس لي تعليق على الموضوع باسره وابي افهم نقطة 

التعليق : مب جنه الموضوع متكرر ! وتم الرد عليه اكثر من مره 

يعني ايش بيكون اهنيه زايد عليه ، نقطة لم يتم توضيحها فيما سبق 

وانا من راي الخاص انه لايجوز لمسلم التشكيك بالكتاب المقدس 

لان الله  امرنا بالايمان به لانه من عنده وان كانت فيه شبهة تشكيك 

بتحريفه ، والنبي اقام حد الرجم على اليهودي والمرأة بسبب نص التوراه 


وكذلك للمسيحين لايجوز لكم التشكيك بالقرآن لانه كتاب الله لمحمد (ص) 

وليس فقط كتاب الرسول محمد (ص ) .


اما الذي لم افهمه ماهو الفرق بين التلميذ والتابع للمسيح الي انتم 

عمال تتخنقوا عليها كل شويه ، وشكرا لاتحفانا بالمواضيع والردود

المكرره .


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

> وانا من راي الخاص انه لايجوز لمسلم التشكيك بالكتاب المقدس
> 
> لان الله امرنا بالايمان به لانه من عنده وان كانت فيه شبهة تشكيك
> 
> بتحريفه ، والنبي اقام حد الرجم على اليهودي والمرأة بسبب نص التوراه


 

توتو 
خليك بره
شكلك ضايع


----------



## الملثم (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*


F a d i e قال:



			الاصل اليونانى يا حاج هو حجتك علينا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اذن هذه النسخ التي بين ايديكم ليست كلام الرب اليس كذلك وانما هي ترجمات *
*بمعنى اخر *
*ان النسخة الكاثوليكية او النسخة المشتركة او كتاب الحياة ونسخة الفانديك والنسخة البولسية هذه ليست كتاب الله المقدس اليس هذا ما تعتقده*
*هل هذا معنى كلامك *
*اجب بنعم او لا *​


----------



## Fadie (15 سبتمبر 2006)

> *وقد قام قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بتفنيده في دراسته التي قدمها عن "القديس مرقس الرسول" بمناسبة مرور 16 قرنًا على استشهاده، *


 
انا بس حبيت اخد الحتة دى عشان تبين جهلك

يعنى القديس بطرس استشهد من 16 قرن؟؟؟

اما باقى كلامك دة فتقدر تقول انى ضربت به عرض الحائط

و ابقى سلملى على البابا جون (بابا الفاتيكان اسمه بنديكيت ال 16 )


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> اذن هذه النسخ الي بين ايديكم الان والمترجمة للعربية ليست كلام الرب
> 
> هل هذا مقصد كلامك ​


 

اعيد من جديد علك تقرأ كلام الطرف الاخر

هذه ليست نسخ بل تراجم عن النسخ الاصلية

عندك اعتراض بخصوص التحريف, هات النصوص الاصلية و اختلافها و نتناقش فيها

فهل تعتبر الترجمة الانجليزية للقرأن التي فيها على يدي اربع تراجم مختلفة, هل يعني ان القرأن محرف؟

هذه تراجم منقولة عن النسخ الاصلية نقل انساني يدوي

فأن قال :

*

9وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَن ْطَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّبِسَبَب ِالزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي، وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي)). 10قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: ((إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُالرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ، فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!)) 11فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: ((لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم،12لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُواهَكَذَا مِنْبُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ، وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ، وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ)).*

*او

أمّا أنا فأقولُ لكُم: مَنْ طلَّقَ اَمرأتَهُ إلاَّ في حالَةِ الزِّنى وتزَوَّجَ غَيرَها زنى)). 10فقالَ لَه تلاميذُهُ: ((إذا كانَت هذِهِ حالُ الرَّجُلِ معَ المرأةِ، فخَيرٌلَه أنْ لا يتَزوَّجَ)). 11فأجابَهُم يَسوعُ: ((لايَقبلُ هذا الكلامَ إلاَّالّذينَ أُعطِـيَ لهُ مأنيَقبَلوهُ. 12ففي النّاسِ مَنْ ولَدَتْهُم أُمَّهاتُهُم عاجِزينَ عَنِ الزَّواجِ،وفيهِم مَنْ جَعلَهُمُ النّاسُ هكذا،وفيهِم مَنْ لايَتزَوَّجونَ مِنْ أجلِ مَلكوتِ السَّماواتِ. فمَنْ قدِرَأنْ يَقبَل فليَقبَلْ)).*

*فالمعنى واحد و هي ترجمة عن اصل واحد*

*قلو كان الاول ينهي عن الزنى و الاخر يحلل الزنى كان لك الحق في الاعتراض*

*و الان لاريك الاختلاف في تراجم القرأن:*

سورة الفاتحة
​
*1]* In the name of Allah, Most Gracious, Most Merciful. 

*[2]* Praise be to Allah, the Cherisher and Sustainer of the worlds; 

*[3]* Most Gracious, Most Merciful; 

*[4]* Master of the Day of Judgment. 

*[5]* Thee do we worship, and Thine aid we seek, 

*[6]* Show us the straight way, 

*[7]* The way of those on whom Thou hast bestowed Thy Grace, those whose (portion) is not wrath, and who go not astray. ​



و
​

Praise be to God, the Lord of the World, (1)
the Merciful, the All-merciful, (2)
the Master of the Day of Recompense. (3)
Thee we serve, and to Thee we pray for help. (4)
Guide us to the Straight Path, (5)
the path of those whom Thou hast blessed,(6)
not of those who incurred wrath, nor of the astray. (7)​​ 
* 

هل تلاحظ الاختلاف الكبير بين الايات القليلة اعلاه؟

هل معناه ان القرأن محرف؟ 


*


----------



## حسن المهدي (15 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب خلينا نرجل لأصل الترجمات وبعدين بنحكي
انت اقررت ان الترجمة لا تفيد المعنى بدقة

شكرا


----------



## My Rock (15 سبتمبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> طيب خلينا نرجل لأصل الترجمات وبعدين بنحكي
> انت اقررت ان الترجمة لا تفيد المعنى بدقة
> 
> شكرا


 

عليك نور, ناس ما تجي الا بالعين الحمرة و جلب تراجم القرأن المختلفة


----------



## Fadie (15 سبتمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههه مية مية يا استاذ ماى روك


----------



## الملثم (16 سبتمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> انا بس حبيت اخد الحتة دى عشان تبين جهلك
> 
> يعنى القديس بطرس استشهد من 16 قرن؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
طبعا لانه  لا يوجد جواب لذلك تقول اضرب بكلامي عرض الحائط 
يا فهان هذا الكلام ليس كلامي بل كلام النصارى 
وبالمناسبة لماذا لا تجيب على السؤال هل النسخة الكاثوليكية او النسخة المشتركة او كتاب الحياة او البولسية او الارثذوكسية كلام الله او 
انتم قولون ان هذه ترجمات اذن هي ليست كلام الرب وانما ترجمة لكلام الرب اذن هذه النسخ الي بين ايديكم ليست مقدسة ولا قداسة الا للاصل الذي اخذت هذه الترجمات منه 
ولكن لماذا لا تكون صريحا وقل بلسانك نعم هذه الترجمات ليست كلام الرب وبعدها ننتقل لتفنيد كلام قدسية الكتاب الكتاب المقدس

ثم لا نقول لابو النصارى الا قل مت بغيضك والنار لك ​


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> وبالمناسبة لماذا لا تجيب على السؤال هل النسخة الكاثوليكية او النسخة المشتركة او كتاب الحياة او البولسية او الارثذوكسية كلام الله ​


 
*فتح عينك لما تقرأ المواضيع*

*http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=78513&postcount=43*


----------



## الملثم (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*حذف  بواسطة ماي روك*
*بسبب المماطلة*


----------



## My Rock (16 سبتمبر 2006)

أقتبس من جديد علك تفهم



My Rock قال:


> اعيد من جديد علك تقرأ كلام الطرف الاخر
> 
> هذه ليست نسخ بل تراجم عن النسخ الاصلية
> 
> ...


----------



## الملثم (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> *حذف بواسطة ماي روك*
> *بسبب المماطلة*


 

*لماذا هذا التصرف يا روك هل هكذا يأمرك دينك بان تحذف اهم المشاركات والتي فيها قد اثبت اعترافكم بان ما بين ايديكم من تراجم عربية انها ليس بكلام الرب *
*فلما قلت لكم ان المسألة الاولى انتهت باعترافكم بان هذه النسخ واقصد النسخة المشتركة او الكاثوليكية والفانديك والبولسية وكتاب الحياة بانها ليس بكلام الرب وهذا باعترافكم وان الكتاب المقدس الذي عندكم فقط هو الاصل وقلت لك صريحة العبارة ان ما استشهدت به علينا بتراجم القران قلت لك انه لا يوجد واحد من اهل ملة الاسلام يقول بان التراجم هي من كلام الله فلما طلبت منك الاعتراف مباشرة بنعم او لا كما اعترف لكم انا من غير مماطلة ومن غير تهرب ومن غير اي شيء قمت وحذفت المشاركة *
*فلما فهل هذا عدلكم ؟*

*وقد قلت لك ان المسألة الاولى قد انتهت والان نبدأ بالمسألة الثانية وسأثبت لكم باذن الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يتخذ شريكا ولا ولد بانكم ستلزمون كما الزمتم في المسألة الاولى فلا تتعجل *
*وارجوا عدم حذف المشاركات لان المواضيع كثيرة والردود وبيان الحق كثير لم ترى منه شيئا لغاية الان فالصبر الصبر ولا تكن ضعيف بحذف المشاركات لان هذا الاسلوب اسلوب الضعف*​


----------



## Fadie (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مش قلنالك ان دى ترجمات فقط اما كتابنا المقدس كتب بالعبرية للعهد القديم و كتب باليونانية للعهد الجديد


----------



## الملثم (17 سبتمبر 2006)

والان سنبدأ باذن الله لنقض الكتاب من اصله اليوناني او العبري 

واسمحوا لي بان اقدم بهذه المقدمة 
سألتكم معاشر النصارى هل كتبة الاناجيل تلاميذ يسوع فكانت الاجابة بنعم  رغم ان قناعة اهل الاسلام انهم ليسوا بلاميذ يسوع ويوجد كلام كثير على قضية هل التلاميذ هم كتبة الوحي ولكن هذه ليست المسألة الان تأتي لاحقا باذن الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يتخذ شريكا في الملك ولم يكن له ولد 
 وما دام ان كبتة الاناجيل  تلاميذ يسوع اذن تكلموا بلغته اليس كذلك سؤالي ما هي اللغة التي كان يتكلم بها يسوع ؟​


----------



## Fadie (17 سبتمبر 2006)

> سألتكم معاشر النصارى هل كتبة الاناجيل تلاميذ يسوع فكانت الاجابة بنعم رغم ان قناعة اهل الاسلام انهم ليسوا بلاميذ يسوع ويوجد كلام كثير على قضية هل التلاميذ هم كتبة الوحي


 
هذه مجرد اوهام فى خيالك فلا يوجد سوى لوقا هو الوحيد الذى لم يرى المسيح



> سؤالي ما هي اللغة التي كان يتكلم بها يسوع ؟


 
الارامية


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

أضافة الى الارامية (لغتي الاصلية) المسيح كان ايضا يتكلم
اليونانية التي هي اللغة الدولية في زمن المسيح له كل المجد
فاللغة اليونانية هي كانت اللغة السائدة في الامبراوطرية الرومانية

و على اي حال من النسخ الاصلية للكتاب المقدس اسمها :
Textus Receptus

لنرى ما عندك في هذا الصدد


----------



## الملثم (17 سبتمبر 2006)

النقطة الاولى ان المسيح كانت لغته الارامية ولم يثبت انه تكلم اليونانية فهل لديك ادلة او مصادر موثوق على انه تكلم اليونانية 
فلنناقش مسألة اللغة ما دام ان المسيح تكلم الارامية اذن تلاميذه اخذوا عنه الانجيل مشافهة او مكتوب 
هل يوجد احتمالات غير هذين 
فان كان مشافهة فلا بد من التلاميذ ان يكتبوا ما سمعوا بنفس اللغة ونفس التعاليم التي اخذوها منه مباشرة لذلك اقول لكم اين النسخة الاصلية الارامية الي بلغة المسيح  على هذا الاحتمال لان هذا هو الاصل 
اما اللغة اليونانية او العبرية فهي ترجمة عن اللغة الاصلية لذا هذه الترجمة ليست بكلام الرب على ما قلتم انتم ان الترجمة ليست بكلام الرب لذلك مسألة اللغة اليونانية او العبرية هي ترجمة للغ الاصلية والتراجم عندكم ليست بوحي 


وانظر الى ما قاله تادرس يعقوب​​
*2. نظريّة الإنجيل البدائي The Primitive Gospel Theory: لعلّ هذه النظريّة جاءت كتطوّر لما ذكره بابياس في القرن الثاني أن متّى وضع "أقوال يسوع" باللغة العبريّة، استخدمها الإنجيليون. فقد افترض البعض وجود أصل آرامي (عبري) ترجم إلى اليونانيّة استخدمه الإنجيليّون كل على انفراد، هذا الأصل مفقود. ارتبطت هذه النظريّة بـ G. E. Lessing عام 1778م، وعدلها J. Eichhorn عام 1804م. ويسمى أصحاب هذه النظريّة هذا الإنجيل الأولى الذي عنه أخذت الأناجيل الثلاثة "Q"، ولما كان رأي الكثيرين منهم أنه أقرب إلى إنجيل مار مرقس لذا دعاه البعض Proto-Mark. ورأى البعض في قول القدّيس أبيفانيوس ما يوافق هذه النظريّة، وهو أن الأناجيل (أخذت عن ذات المصدر). غير أن القدّيس لا يقصد بهذا مصدرًا معينًا مكتوبًا أو شفاهًا، إنّما يقصد بالمصدر الروح القدس واهب الوحي للإنجيليّين، المصدر المشترك لكل الإنجيليّين. *


*وبالمناسبة *
*ماذا يعني     " Q"*​​ 

​


----------



## My Rock (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> النقطة الاولى ان المسيح كانت لغته الارامية ولم يثبت انه تكلم اليونانية فهل لديك ادلة او مصادر موثوق على انه تكلم اليونانية ​


​الجدير بالذكر ان السيد المسيح كان يتكلم الارامية لانها اللغة المنتشرة في ذلك الوقت و الذي يرجعها اصلها الى الارض المرتفعة (ارام)

اضافة الى ذلك كان السيد المسيح يتكلم العبرية هونا لغة اليهود

اذافة الى ذلك ايضا, نحن نعرف ان الاراضي كانت تحت السيطرة الرومانية (الامبراطورية الرومانية) و لعتها السائدة في ذلك الوقت كانت اليونانية

و نحن نعرف ان مكان المسيح الذي عاش فيه هو مكان لناس من خلفيات مختلفة

و دلالة على ذلك نصوص من الكتاب المقدس تذكر لنا تكلم المسيح مع ناس رومانيين:

قائد المئة: نرى في متى 8 العدد 5 الى 9
ودخَلَ يَسوعُ كَفْرَناحومَ، فجاءَهُ ضابِطٌ رومانِـيٌّ وتَوَسَّلَ إلَيهِ بِقولِهِ: 6"يا سيَّدُ، خادِمي طَريحُ الفِراشِ في البَيتِ يَتوَجَّعُ كثيرًا ولا يَقدِرُ أنْ يَتحرَّكَ". 7فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: "أنا ذاهبٌ لأشفِـيَهُ". 8فأجابَ الضّابِطُ: "أنا لا أستحِقٌّ، يا سيَّدي، أنْ تَدخُلَ تَحتَ سقفِ بَيتي. ولكِنْ يكفي أنْ تَقولَ كَلِمَةً فيُشفى خادِمي. 9فأنا مَرؤوسٌ ولي جُنودٌ تَحتَ أمري، أقولُ لِهذا: إذهَبْ! فيذهَبُ، ولِلآخَرِ: تَعالَ! فيجيءُ، ولِخادِمي: إعمَلْ هذا، فيَعْمَلُ". 

محاكمة يسوع مع بيلاطس: الاناجيل تنقل لنا حوار المسيح مع بيلاطس الحاكم اليوناني و اذا لاحظنا يوحنا 18 نرى صورة واضحة للمحاورة التي دارة بين الحاكم الروماني المتكلم للغة اليونانية و بين السيد المسيح

33فعادَ بِـيلاطُسُ إلى قَصرِ الحاكِمِ ودَعا يَسوعَ وقالَ لَه: «أأنتَ مَلِكُ اليَهودِ؟« 34فأجابَهُ يَسوعُ: «أتَقولُ هذا مِنْ عِندِكَ، أمْ قالَهُ لكَ آخَرونَ؟« 35فقالَ بِـيلاطُسُ: «أيهودِيًّ أنا؟ شَعبُكَ ورُؤساءُ الكَهنَةِ أسلَموكَ إليَ. فماذا فعَلْتَ؟« 36أجابَهُ يَسوعُ: «ما مَملكَتي مِنْ هذا العالَمِ. لَو كانَت مَملكَتي مِنْ هذاالعالَمِ، لَدافَعَ عنِّي أتباعي حتى لا أُسلَمَ إلى اليَهودِ. لا! ما مَملكَتي مِنْ هُنا«.
37فقالَ لَه بِـيلاطُسُ: «أمَلِكٌ أنتَ، إذَنْ؟« أجابَهُ يَسوعُ: «أنتَ تَقولُ إنِّي مَلِكٌ. أنا وُلِدْتُ وجِئتُ إلى العالَمِ حتى أشهَدَ لِلحَقِّ. فمَنْ كانَ مِنْ أبناءِ الحَقِّ يَستَمِـعُ إلى صَوتي«. 38فقالَ لَه بِـيلاطُسُ: «ما هوَ الحقُّ؟

من هذا نستنتج ان المسيح كان يتكلم اليونانية بسبب الاوضاع و بسبب السيطرة الرومانية انذاك

​





> فلنناقش مسألة اللغة ما دام ان المسيح تكلم الارامية اذن تلاميذه اخذوا عنه الانجيل مشافهة او مكتوب


​معلش فاتك حاجة صغير تهدم ادعائك هذا, وهو ان التلاميذ لو يكتبوا الاناجيل مشافهة, بل كتبوها عن طريق الوحي :smil12: ​




> اما اللغة اليونانية او العبرية فهي ترجمة عن اللغة الاصلية لذا هذه الترجمة ليست بكلام الرب على ما قلتم انتم ان الترجمة ليست بكلام الرب لذلك مسألة اللغة اليونانية او العبرية هي ترجمة للغ الاصلية والتراجم عندكم ليست بوحي


​نعيد و نصقل من جديد, اللغة اليونانية هي اللغة التي كتب بها العهد الجديــــــــــد, افهم يا اخي
​ 




> وانظر الى ما قاله تادرس يعقوب


​


> *2. نظريّة الإنجيل البدائي The Primitive Gospel Theory: لعلّ هذه النظريّة جاءت كتطوّر لما ذكره بابياس في القرن الثاني أن متّى وضع "أقوال يسوع" باللغة العبريّة، استخدمها الإنجيليون. فقد افترض البعض وجود أصل آرامي (عبري) ترجم إلى اليونانيّة استخدمه الإنجيليّون كل على انفراد، هذا الأصل مفقود. ارتبطت هذه النظريّة بـ G. E. Lessing عام 1778م، وعدلها J. Eichhorn عام 1804م. ويسمى أصحاب هذه النظريّة هذا الإنجيل الأولى الذي عنه أخذت الأناجيل الثلاثة "Q"، ولما كان رأي الكثيرين منهم أنه أقرب إلى إنجيل مار مرقس لذا دعاه البعض Proto-Mark. ورأى البعض في قول القدّيس أبيفانيوس ما يوافق هذه النظريّة، وهو أن الأناجيل (أخذت عن ذات المصدر). غير أن القدّيس لا يقصد بهذا مصدرًا معينًا مكتوبًا أو شفاهًا، إنّما يقصد بالمصدر الروح القدس واهب الوحي للإنجيليّين، المصدر المشترك لكل الإنجيليّين. *​
> ​


​​​​:t11: 

يا عيني في الامانة القص و الطف, حتى في الاقتباست :t11:

مش تضع النص كاملا حتى القارئ يفهم؟

دعني انقل مقتبسا ما يفند ادعئك و يفضحك حتى في القراءة والاستنتاج:


حلول المشكلة​في العصور الأولى اهتم الآباء بكل حدث على انفراد، موضّحين اتفاق الإنجيليّين، أمّا ما حدث في الغرب فهو دراسة المشكلة ككل، وقد ظهرت عدة نظريّات لحلّها ليست متضاربة بل كل منها تمهّد للأخرى، أهمها:
*1. **نظريّة الاستعمال Utilization Theory*: تتلخّص في أن كل إنجيل يعتمد على الإنجيل السابق أو الإنجيليّن السابقين له، أي يستخدم ما قد سبقه. لعلّ هذه النظريّة اعتمدت على ما ورد في *القدّيس أغسطينوس *أن متّى البشير كتب أولاً، اعتمد عليه مار مرقس، وجاء لوقا الإنجيلي يعتمد على الاثنين، لهذا جاء ترتيب الأناجيل التقليدي: متّى ومرقس ثم لوقا. اقترح Griesbach نظريّة مماثلة، وإنما رأى أن لوقا يسبق مرقس، وبالتالي استخدم مار مرقس إنجيلي متّى ولوقا معًا. عدّل Lachmann النظريّة عام 1835م، وWilbe عام 1838م، وقد دافع B. Buttler عنها. 
*2. ​**نظريّة الإنجيل البدائي The Primitive Gospel Theory:* لعلّ هذه النظريّة جاءت كتطوّر لما ذكره بابياس في القرن الثاني أن متّى وضع "أقوال يسوع" باللغة العبريّة، استخدمها الإنجيليون. فقد افترض البعض وجود أصل آرامي (عبري) ترجم إلى اليونانيّة استخدمه الإنجيليّون كل على انفراد، هذا الأصل مفقود. ارتبطت هذه النظريّة بـ G. E. Lessing عام 1778م، وعدلها J. Eichhorn عام 1804م. ويسمى أصحاب هذه النظريّة هذا الإنجيل الأولى الذي عنه أخذت الأناجيل الثلاثة "Q"، ولما كان رأي الكثيرين منهم أنه أقرب إلى إنجيل مار مرقس لذا دعاه البعض Proto-Mark. ورأى البعض في قول *القدّيس أبيفانيوس* ما يوافق هذه النظريّة، وهو أن الأناجيل (أخذت عن ذات المصدر). غير أن القدّيس لا يقصد بهذا مصدرًا معينًا مكتوبًا أو شفاهًا، إنّما يقصد بالمصدر الروح القدس واهب الوحي للإنجيليّين، المصدر المشترك لكل الإنجيليّين. 

على أي الأحوال هذه كلها مجرّد افتراضات تقوم على وجود مصدر مفقود، عليه اعتمد الإنجيليّون، وبالغ الدارسون في افتراض وجود تعديلات في الأصل مستمرّة، ...

يا ريت لو تكون امين اكثر, فلا ارى سببا في اقتطاف الجزء الاخير

و بجملة عامة, الموضوع يخدم الانجيل و هو موجود على هذا الرابط فأرجوا من القارئ الكريم زيارته و قراته الذي هو بصورة عامة يناقش الاربع اناجيل و سببها و صحتها:
http://www.copticchurch.org/ArabicArticles/Four_Gospels.htm
​*



وبالمناسبة 
ماذا يعني " Q"

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​مش عارف Q ايه و جاي عامل حالك خبير في تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟

عشنا و شفنا...

َالحرف Q هو مختصر Quelle في الالماني و معناتها المصدر وهي المصادر التي مدون فيها حياة المسيح و اقواله

سلام و نعمة​​*​​​


----------



## الملثم (18 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> الجدير بالذكر ان السيد المسيح كان يتكلم الارامية لانها اللغة المنتشرة في ذلك الوقت و الذي يرجعها اصلها الى الارض المرتفعة (ارام)​
> اضافة الى ذلك كان السيد المسيح يتكلم العبرية هونا لغة اليهود​
> اذافة الى ذلك ايضا, نحن نعرف ان الاراضي كانت تحت السيطرة الرومانية (الامبراطورية الرومانية) و لعتها السائدة في ذلك الوقت كانت اليونانية​
> و نحن نعرف ان مكان المسيح الذي عاش فيه هو مكان لناس من خلفيات مختلفة​
> ...


----------



## My Rock (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مثال محمدك تبلله و تشرب ميه او تخليه في صندوق التوفير لان ما دخله بالموضوع

ثانيا اتينا لك بنصوص من العهد الجديد تثبت تكلم المسيح مع ناس رومانيين و ان سألت لماذا لم يتكلم الروماني باللغة الارامية نقول لك ان حاكم مثل بلاطس محتل و غازي للبلد يحكمها بقوته و فرض لغته على المكان بسبب سلطانه لا يحتاج ان يتكلم الارامية مع اشخاص يستطيع ا يفعل بهم ما يشاء





الملثم قال:


> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > ولماذا لا نقول انه يوجد مترجم بينهم​
> ...


----------



## Fadie (20 سبتمبر 2006)

> معلش فاتك حاجة صغير تهدم ادعائك هذا, وهو ان التلاميذ لو يكتبوا الاناجيل مشافهة, بل كتبوها عن طريق الوحي


 
هذه الجملة تنسف الموضوع من اساسه


----------



## الملثم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

روك انت لس امينا وانت غشاش 
لماذا حذف كلامي المكتوب ارجوا ان تعيد ما كتب بالمشاركة حى تكتمل الصورة للقراء فهذا ليس من الامان ما فعلته روك 
كتبت لك الايات التي ستكون الموضوع القادم فقمت بحذفها لان شعر بالخطر والخوف 
فلماذا هل هذا عدل 
والله انه ليس بعدل ان شطب اكثر من نصف الكلام 


وان يا فادي 
ما هي الي تنسف الكلام انا مش شايف اشي


----------



## الملثم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> مثال محمدك تبلله و تشرب ميه او تخليه في صندوق التوفير لان ما دخله بالموضوع


 
ان لاتخجل وغير محترم على هذا الكلام انا اتكلم معك بادب فلا تسيء الادب مع رسول الله فانا في حواري معك في هذا الموضوع لم اسيء الادب ولم استهتر بك فكن مثقفا عالما بلغة الحوار وليس بغشاش 
فلما جاء نفسك ما اريد ان اوصله لك قمت باستخدام اسليب الضعف الشتم 
ثم الحذف 
وبعدها الايقاف


----------



## My Rock (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الملثم قال:


> ان لاتخجل وغير محترم على هذا الكلام انا اتكلم معك بادب فلا تسيء الادب مع رسول الله فانا في حواري معك في هذا الموضوع لم اسيء الادب ولم استهتر بك فكن مثقفا عالما بلغة الحوار وليس بغشاش
> فلما جاء نفسك ما اريد ان اوصله لك قمت باستخدام اسليب الضعف الشتم
> ثم الحذف
> وبعدها الايقاف


 
عزيزي انا لم اشتمك و لم اطردك فأنت تحمل كافة صلاحياتك كعضو حالك حال البقية

انت حاولت ادخال محمد في نص نقاش مسيحيات و انا لن اسمح بذلك في اي من محاوراتي

والان الفقرة الي انت لعبت انك مش فاهمها و هي اقتباس الاخ فادي في:

معلش فاتك حاجة صغير تهدم ادعائك هذا, وهو ان التلاميذ لو يكتبوا الاناجيل مشافهة, بل كتبوها عن طريق الوحي

هي تنفس موضوع من الاساس, لانك تحاول القول ان المسيح لم يتكلم اليونانية (مع اننا اثبتنا انه كان يتكلمها) و ان التلاميذ كانوا يكتبون الانجيل مشافهة للمسيح

فنسنفنا تهمتك هذه بقولنا ان التلاميذ لم يدونوا الانجيل مشافهة بل كتبوه عن طريق الوحي المقدس و بدأوا البشارة بعد ارسال المسيح اليهم بعد قيامته المجيدة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الملثم (22 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> عزيزي انا لم اشتمك و لم اطردك فأنت تحمل كافة صلاحياتك كعضو حالك حال البقية
> 
> انت حاولت ادخال محمد في نص نقاش مسيحيات و انا لن اسمح بذلك في اي من محاوراتي
> 
> ...



*قل موتوا بغيضكم *​


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*



طيب بدنا نمشي معكم باي لغة كتبت الاناجيل 
بدك تقول اللغة اليونانية واختلف في متى طيب اين هي النسخة الاصلية بدك تقول هي نفس النسخة الموجودة بين ايدنا الان اقول لك متى والى اي سنة تعود اقدم المخطوطات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
 مخطوطات العهدين القديم والجديد معاً:- وأهمها النسخة الفاتيكانية والنسخة السينائية والنسخة الإسكندرية والنسخة الإفرايمية .​
 مخطوطات العهد القديم :- وأهمها النسخة القاهرية ونسخة الأنبياء في بطرسبورغ في روسيا والنسخة البابلية أيضاً في بطرسبورغ ونسخة حلب ونسخة المتحف البريطاني ونسخة روخلن للأنبياء ، وأهم مخطوطات العهد القديم هي مخطوطات خربة قمران في فلسطين ، والتي يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد .​
 مخطوطات العهد الجديد : وهي كثيرة جداً ومن أهمها مخطوطات تشستر بيتي وبردية بُدْمِر والديا طسَّرون ( أي مخطوطة اتفاق الأجزاء الأربعة من الإنجيل ) والنسخة البيزية ونسخة واشنطن ونسخة كلارومنت .​
اضافة الى ذلك جميع الحفريات الأثرية في فلسطين والأردن والعراق ومصر وسوريا تؤكد صحة رواية الكتاب المقدس . مثل الحفريات في أطلال مدينة أوغاريت القديمة في سوريا وتل العمارنة وآثار بابل وأريحا القديمة والقدس ومجدّو وبيسان ، وأسماء المدن الكثيرة في أعمال الرسل والتي تم اكتشاف آثار معظمها . وآثار الأماكن التي زارها الرب يسوع .

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]_يوجد بين الذخائر التي يحتفظ بها المسيحيون نسخ مخطوطة، يعود تاريخها إلى ما قبل الإسلام بعدة أجيال, منها:_ [/FONT]​
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]1 - النسخة الإسكندرية: وقد دعيت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى مدينة الاسكندرية، التي خُطَّت فيها، ولها المرتبة الأولى بين النسخ الثلثية, وقد أهداها كيرلس لوكارس، بطريرك القسطنطينية إلى ملك انكلترة شارل الأول سنة 1628, وكان قد أحضرها معه من الاسكندرية حيث كان بطريركاً سابقاً, وهي مكتوبة باليونانية، وتحتوي كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس من العهدين القديم والجديد, وعلى أول صفحة منها حاشية مدوَّن فيها أن كل هذا الكتاب نسخ بيد سيدة شريفة مصرية اسمها تقلا, وذلك في نحو سنة 325 ميلادية, وقد علق البطريرك كيرلس على هذه الحاشية بخط يده أن هذا التاريخ حسب رأيه صحيح,
[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]والنسخة مكتوبة بالحرف الثلثي، على رق قُسمت كل من صفحاته إلى حقلين, وفي كل حقل خمسون سطراً, ولم تزل هذه النسخة محفوظة بعناية في المتحف البريطاني بلندن,[/FONT]*​
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*2 - النسخة الفاتيكانية: سُميت بالفاتكيانية نسبة إلى مكتبة الفاتيكان المحفوظة فيها, وهي مكتوبة على رق جميل جداً, وحرفها ثلثي صغير, وفي كل صفحة منها ثلاثة حقول، يحتوي كل منها على اثنين وأربعين سطراً, وتشتمل كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس باللغة اليونانية, ويرجح العلماء أنها خُطت حوالي العام 300 بعد الميلاد,*[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*3 - النسخة السينائية: وهي تعادل النسخة الفاتيكانية بالقدم، بل لعلها أقدم منها, ولها أهمية كبرى في مقابلة المتون, وقد سُميت بالسينائية نسبة إلى جبل سيناء حيث اكتشفها العلامة تشندورف الألماني، في دير القديسة كاترينا بسيناء, وذلك في عام 1844, وهذه النسخة مكتوبة بحرف ثلثي كبير، وعلى رق، في كل من صفحاته أربعة حقول, وكل ما فيها يدل على القدم, وقد أهداها مكتشفها إلى الإسكندر، قيصر روسيا, وبقيت في روسيا إلى أن حدثت الثورة البلشفية، فبيعت للمتحف البريطاني بلندن، حيث لا تزال محفوظة,*[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*4 - النسخة الافرائمية: وهي محفوظة في دار الكتب الوطنية بباريس، وتشمل على كل الأسفار المقدسة باللغة اليونانية، ومكتوبة على رق بحرف حسن، بدون فواصل، ولا حركات, والحرف الأول من كل صفحة فيها، أكبر من بقية الحروف, ويرجح أنها كتبت حوالي عام 450 ميلادية,*[/FONT]​
اماالمخطوطات فهذا ايضا مجال اخر:​
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ـ 1 ـ مخطوطات قمران: من بين الكنوز التي عثر عليها في مغاور قمران بالأردن عام 1947 مخطوطة كاملة لسفر إشعياء النبي، باللغة العبرية, وهي مكتوبة على رقوق جلد على شبه درج, ويستدل من شكل الكتابة والمفردات اللغوية، أن هذه المخطوطة كُتبت في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد, وقد قال العلماء الذين دققوا فيها إنها لا تختلف في نصوصها عن النص الموجود بين أيدينا,
*[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وعثر أيضاً في كهوف قمران على نسخة من أسفار اللاويين وأيوب والمزامير وحبقوق, وقد وجدت النصوص المدوَّنة في هذه المخطوطات مطابقة لنصوص الأسفار المتداولة بيننا حالياً,
[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وكذلك وجد إلى جانب هذه المخطوطات قائمة بأسفار العهد القديم شملت كل الأسفار التي لدينا، ما عدا سفر أستير,[/FONT]*​
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ـ 2 ـ مخطوطات أرسينوي: في العام 1877 عثر في أرسينوي الواقعة جنوب مدينة القاهرة، على عدد عديد من الوثائق المكتوبة على ورق البردي، مطمورة في الرمال, ومن بينها نسخة للإنجيل بحسب يوحنا، أكد العلماء أن تاريخ كتابتها يعود إلى عام 125 بعد الميلاد, وهي لا تختلف في نصوصها، عن النسخة التي بين أيدينا,*[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ـ 3 ـ مخطوطات سيناء: اكتُشف مؤخراً في دير القديسة كاترين بسيناء نسخة للأناجيل الأربعة باللغة السريانية, ويعود تاريخ كتابتها إلى ما قبل القرن الخامس الميلادي, وهي منقولة عن ترجمة قام بها المسيحيون في القرن الثاني الميلادي, ونصوصها لا تختلف عن البشائر المتداولة حالياً في العالم,*[/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*فالحفريات والمخطوطات القديمة إذن، أيدت الكتاب المقدس بصورة مذهلة, لأنه ما كان ليصدق أن الكتاب الإلهي يتفق مع التاريخ بهذه الدقة، وما زلنا نتوقع اكتشافات أخرى، لأن العلماء جادّون بالتنقيب, وتدل كل البراهين على أنه لم يعد هناك موضع لناقد أو معترض على أسفار العهد الجديد، وعلى التواريخ التي كتبت فيها,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*ولا ريب في أن هذا التوافق بين الاكتشافات ونصوص الكتاب العزيز، يشكّل أقوى برهان على سلامة الوحي الإلهي وصدق أولئك الذين دوَّنوه,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*قال العالم الأثري الدكتور أُلبرايت: بفضل اكتشافات قمران نستطيع أن نتيقن أن العهد الجديد هو كما كتب بمعرفة الأقدمين، وهو الذي يحوي تعاليم المسيح ورسله, وكلها يتجاوز تاريخ كتابتها الفترة ما بين 25 إلى 80 للميلاد* [/FONT]​



*



قلت لك لا يمنع من المسيح تكلم اليونانية وارجع الى مشاركتي التي شطبتها ستجد هذا الكلام ولكن لعدم امانتك في ترك المشاركات كما هي اقولها مرة اخرى لا يمنع من المسيح تكلم اليونانية ولكن كلامه للناس كان باللغة الارامية وتلاميذه كذلك كما نقلت لك المصدر ولكن لعدم امانتك قمت بحذفه وحذف المشاركة وتركت القليل 

وان بقيت واستمريت بحذف المشاركات فلا اكمل نقاشي مع حذيف للمشاركات ولي طلب وهو لا تحذف اي مشاركة لي الا اذا كان بها اساءة ادب او شتم ولكن ان اسيء لي او اسيء لديني فساضطر الى الرد بالمثل فلا تحذف المشاركة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​صدقني لا اعرف عن اي مشاركة تتكلم فانا رجعت لسجل التحكم و لم ارى المشاركة المزعومة

على اي حال, اخيرا اعترفت بأن السيد المسيح يتكلم اليونانية وهذا لب الموضوع

​

> *باي لغة اوحى لهم الوحي المقدس مع الدليل *


اريد اوضح لك ان الوحي في الكتاب المقدس ليس كالوحي في القرأن ان يأتيه جبريل و يقص عليه بلغة معثنة و هو لازم يحفظها

لا عزيزي الامر عندنا يختلف

الكتابة بالوحي هي ان الرسول او النبي يكتب بمشيئة الله و بأرادته و بروحه, اما الطريقة التي كتب بها الوحي فهي اللغة اليونانية و الدليل ان اقدم النسخ هي مكتوبة بهذه اللغة و اتيتك بالدلائل اعلاه

سلام و نعمة
​


----------



## الملثم (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كتابكم معاشر النصارى وحي*

ليس من ادلة كلها تكهنات بعيدة عنة مرمى الهدف





ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كتابكم معاشر النصارى وحي*



> ليس من ادلة كلها تكهنات بعيدة عنة مرمى الهدف
> 
> 
> 
> ...





يا اخي الحبيب انا تصفحت الموضوع كلة وشفت تهربك لان الموضوع اتنسف اصلا بادلة موجودة وحية 

فبطل مراوغة ولعب عيال لاني فاهم الكلام دة  انت بتقول في نفسك الموضوع خلص اقول اية اقول اية تقوم قاايل اي كلام يجي علي بالك اكبرو شوية يا مسلمين


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل كتابكم معاشر النصارى وحي*



الملثم قال:


> ليس من ادلة كلها تكهنات بعيدة عنة مرمى الهدف​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

تكهنات ايه يا رجل؟
هو انت تغيب سنة و ترجع تقول كلمتين و تمشي؟

الم تكفي 7 صفحات من الأدلة و انت تقول تكهنات؟

اين هذه التكهنات و انت اعترفت ان المسيح تكلم اليونانية؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

للرفع ، للاجابة على سؤال طرحه الاخ الحبيب 
ex-moslim


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: رد على: هل كتابكم معاشر النصارى وحي*



الملثم قال:


> ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم ​



كله تكهنات و المخطوطات يا هذا مش دليل

و لن ترضي عنك الشيعه ولا السنه حتي تتبع ملتهم.....


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يناير 2010)

انا برضه جالي السؤال دا في ذهني كتير برضه بس عندي لينكات حلوه اوي ممكن تفيد اكس موسلم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9855

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38144


ارجو ان تساعد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يناير 2010)

http://www.fatherbassit.com/shobohat/3abd_almasi7/book_16.htm#_شهادة_آباء_الكنيسة_الأولى

كتاب للاب عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير  عن الكتاب المقدس ارجو ان يفيد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## antonius (16 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة قرات الموضوع وعلى وجهي ابتسامة طوال الوقت..تعديتها للضحك في فقرات مختلفة على هؤلاء المساكين وما يتكلمون به من خزعبلات..
يعجبني لما ياتي المسلم بكل ثقة متعالما في الكتاب المقدس ويتكلم في الادلة...وهو الف باء المسيحية لا يعرفها...تلاميذ المسيح لا يعرفهم....لا والارقى كليا
لما يقول ان المسيح غير موجود تاريخيا هههههههههههه...فعلا مهزلة...هو قرانك  كان بيتكلم عن مين ؟؟؟ 
والله ابا جهل سبقكم بالعلم اشواطا يا مسلمين...
موضوع فعلا يثبت سبب رثائي لحال المسلمين ومنهجية بحثهم المعوجة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يناير 2010)

طب تعبانه داخله ليه

الباحث عن الحق لا يكل و لا يمل لحد ما يلاقيه

العمليه حق ساطع موجود مش اقناع و بس

تفتكري ان الحق دا حاجه هينه

دا مصيرك الابدي يا ستي 

تفتكري دا لازم كلل او ممل منه

مش بنزهق بقي

و لو زهقتي انتي اتفضلي 

مصرين نتكلم فيها عشان مصيرنا قدام ربنا

فهمتي

تعبتي يبقي شرفتي و بلاش تتعبي نفسك

سلام


----------

